# What does your significant other think of your cycling hobby?



## oreo_muncher (13 Oct 2020)

What does your significant other think of your cycling hobby, I know some of you on here spend a vast amount of time on your bikes whilst some much less or just for commuting, so would be interesting to see different people's stories. Do they support it? Do they think it's excessive and that you spend too much time on the bike? Or do they share your hobby?


----------



## vickster (13 Oct 2020)

Don't have one...not beholden to anyone...makes life FAR easier (in every way  )


----------



## oreo_muncher (13 Oct 2020)

vickster said:


> Don't have one...not beholden to anyone...makes life FAR easier (in every way  )


Is that not lonely?


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Oct 2020)

The cat doesn’t mind I don’t think


----------



## si_c (13 Oct 2020)

Mine tolerates it, she's got no problem with me going out for a ride any time I want, but bikes in the house is a sore point


----------



## fossyant (13 Oct 2020)

all fine here so long as there are no more broken bones and very long hospital stays, so commuting in and out of Manchester are now avoided.


----------



## vickster (13 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> The cat doesn’t mind I don’t think


Ditto...not bovvered as long as he gets food and cuddles


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> The cat doesn’t mind I don’t think



Your cat probably has parties whilst you are out...


----------



## vickster (13 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> Is that not lonely?


Not really no, I work and have family and friends. People in relationships get lonely too (plus plenty of grief potentially)

Did you read similar thread this https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/training-on-three-hours-a-week-according-to-the-wife.267609/


----------



## oreo_muncher (13 Oct 2020)

si_c said:


> Mine tolerates it, she's got no problem with me going out for a ride any time I want, but bikes in the house is a sore point


Do you keep it inside your shed or garage then?


----------



## oreo_muncher (13 Oct 2020)

vickster said:


> Not really no, I work and have family and friends. People in relationships get lonely too (plus plenty of grief potentially)


But when you're a wrinkled prune and sitting in an armchair all day- who are you going to talk to? I don't think you'll be on the phone talking to people all day to keep you company.


----------



## si_c (13 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> Do you keep it inside your shed or garage then?


Ha, I've got four bikes in the shed (two of which are Mrs C's, and no more can fit in there), two bikes in the loft, one bike in the conservatory and one in the back bedroom (my office) permanently attached to the indoor trainer.


----------



## vickster (13 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> But when you're a wrinkled prune and sitting in an armchair all day- who are you going to talk to? I don't think you'll be on the phone talking to people all day to keep you company.


Charming  I'll hopefully have plenty of hobbies, potentially live in a retirement community, or a village...or somewhere hot and sunny in a community. Who knows

Men have a shorter life expectancy...many more widows than widowers  At least I won't have to go through that heartbreak


----------



## DCLane (13 Oct 2020)

si_c said:


> Mine tolerates it, she's got no problem with me going out for a ride any time I want, but bikes in the house is a sore point



Given my sons / my Zwift set-up's in between the joint living / dining room mine's accepted it.

She complains occasionally, particularly if there's bikes/stuff everywhere, but given I'm supposed to be dead by now* she has me as a bonus 

* Currently I'm 9 years past the doctor's 'terminal life' date due to better diet, weight loss and better blood pressure. Riding my bike has been the significant contributing factor. She occasionally points out that whilst I've spent a balance (purchases - sales) of £12k and my bikes/kit areworth 2/3 of that she'd have been better off if I'd died due to life insurance and pension values


----------



## si_c (13 Oct 2020)

vickster said:


> Charming
> 
> Men have a shorter life expectancy...many more widows than widowers  At least I won't have to go through that heartbreak


Or the aggravation that comes before it


----------



## vickster (13 Oct 2020)

si_c said:


> Or the aggravation that comes before it


Precisely


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> But when you're a wrinkled prune and sitting in an armchair all day- who are you going to talk to? I don't think you'll be on the phone talking to people all day to keep you company.


I find it funny when people seem to crave company and can’t settle on their own, but I am very introverted and prefer my own company 99% of the time. I can chat to some of the people I meet on my local walks and find that plenty.


----------



## oreo_muncher (13 Oct 2020)

si_c said:


> Ha, I've got four bikes in the shed (two of which are Mrs C's, and no more can fit in there), two bikes in the loft, one bike in the conservatory and one in the back bedroom (my office) permanently attached to the indoor trainer.


Do you even use all your bikes? And what bikes do you have?


----------



## vickster (13 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I find it funny when people seem to crave company and can’t settle on their own, but I am very introverted and prefer my own company 99% of the time. I can chat to some of the people I meet on my local walks and find that plenty.


I'm not actually introverted...but I enjoy my own space...and my own money


----------



## oreo_muncher (13 Oct 2020)

vickster said:


> Charming  I'll hopefully have plenty of hobbies, potentially live in a retirement community, or a village...or somewhere hot and sunny in a community. Who knows
> 
> Men have a shorter life expectancy...many more widows than widowers  At least I won't have to go through that heartbreak


I just don't want to end up like those people in those Age UK adverts 😭


----------



## DCLane (13 Oct 2020)

vickster said:


> Precisely



We're not _that_ bad. Or a few of us aren't.


----------



## si_c (13 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I find it funny when people seem to crave company and can’t settle on their own, but I am very introverted and prefer my own company 99% of the time. I can chat to some of the people I meet on my local walks and find that plenty.


Eugh, one of those chatty people 

Seriously though, I'm the same, lived on my own for 8 years before meeting Mrs C and no doubt would be happy enough by myself without her. Very happy with my own company most of the time.


----------



## vickster (13 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> I just don't want to end up like those people in those Age UK adverts 😭


WTF> You mean the ones showing a couple with some wrinkly old grumpy bloke and his long suffering partner


----------



## oreo_muncher (13 Oct 2020)

DCLane said:


> Given my sons / my Zwift set-up's in between the joint living / dining room mine's accepted it.
> 
> She complains occasionally, particularly if there's bikes/stuff everywhere, but given I'm supposed to be dead by now* she has me as a bonus
> 
> * Currently I'm 9 years past the doctor's 'terminal life' date due to better diet, weight loss and better blood pressure. Riding my bike has been the significant contributing factor. She occasionally points out that whilst I've spent a balance (purchases - sales) of £12k and my bikes/kit areworth 2/3 of that she'd have been better off if I'd died due to life insurance and pension values


Hope you live many more years


----------



## oreo_muncher (13 Oct 2020)

vickster said:


> WTF


Did you not see them, older people who are lonely?


----------



## si_c (13 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> Do you even use all your bikes? And what bikes do you have?


Couple of mountain bikes, commuting/general nipping to the shops bike, and a fast road bike all get used frequently. The two in the loft are in need of some TLC, which is why they are in the loft to keep them out of the way, and I don't really have any where to put them at the moment anyway.


----------



## oreo_muncher (13 Oct 2020)

vickster said:


> WTF> You mean the ones showing a couple with some wrinkly old grumpy bloke and his long suffering partner


No.??


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> Did you not see them, older people who are lonely?


Think I know the advert you mean. An elderly gentleman who had lost his wife? The difference is he was used to having company whereas if you have lived on your own and happy with your own company, it doesn’t really apply as much.


----------



## figbat (13 Oct 2020)

My wife encourages me to ride as she sees and benefits from the physical and mental health benefits; I only ride a maximum of 3 times a week for 2 hrs/ride max so it's not a huge time and we often plan it to overlap my riding with something she is busy with. She tolerates the financial impact that goes with it.


----------



## vickster (13 Oct 2020)

figbat said:


> She tolerates the financial impact that goes with it.


Another benefit of singledom...no one has to tolerate anything and I can spend as much as I like!


----------



## si_c (13 Oct 2020)

vickster said:


> Another benefit of singledom...no one has to tolerate anything and I can spend as much as I like!


Although one could argue that having a partner to split costs with could result in more to spend on bike stuff


----------



## GuyBoden (13 Oct 2020)

I bought my wife a nice used hybrid with disc brakes and internal hub gears. She has been out cycling with me weekly and enjoys being out on the bike. 2-3 hours for 20-35 miles is her max at present. Main thing is she is enjoying cycling.


----------



## Oldhippy (13 Oct 2020)

It isn't our hobby it is our daily transport, shopping vehicle, allotment collection vehicle, leisure vehicle and everything in between. I have even moved a wardrobe for someone with the trailer. Currently shopping for new one for Mrs Oldhippy though.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Oct 2020)

I met my partner on a Cycle Chat group ride so all is good in regards to cycling in our household.


----------



## oreo_muncher (13 Oct 2020)

vickster said:


> Another benefit of singledom...no one has to tolerate anything and I can spend as much as I like!


If I had a significant other and they saw my bike expenditure, I think I would get nagged a lot and told off for it


----------



## rivers (13 Oct 2020)

As long as I make time for the wife, she's happy. So if I have a ride planned with friends on the weekend, I don't go out on a club run as well. If I do 2 rides in a weekend, one is with her at her pace and the other is a blast either on a club run or with mates. I try to keep my turbo-ing to the nights she either works or does something with her friends (although turbo is generally only an hour). As long as you make time for your other half, they tend to be okay with hobbies. My wife and I spend a lot of quality time with each other, but also away from each other. We will go off on short holidays without each other just because we need a break, not necessarily from each other, but from life.


----------



## oreo_muncher (13 Oct 2020)

ianrauk said:


> I met my partner on a Cycle Chat group ride so all is good in regards to cycling in our household.


That's really adorable! No luck finding anyone, maybe I should start doing group rides too.😅 If you have any tips with that,let me know!


----------



## vickster (13 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> If I had a significant other and they saw my bike expenditure, I think I would get nagged a lot and told off for it


so you’re not in a relationship but judging others?!


----------



## Grant Fondo (13 Oct 2020)

Mrs Fondo thinks I am mad cycling over the winter, and so do I, very occasionally.


----------



## Bazzer (13 Oct 2020)

As long as jobs get done around the house/garden and I make time for her and I limit my night riding, it's not a problem.


----------



## BoldonLad (13 Oct 2020)

Mrs @BoldonLad joins in with the cycling. So, generally, not a problem. I am probably more "keen", and, I do sometimes stretch the rides out to greater distance than agreed, which sometimes causes slight friction. But, in general, it is a joint hobby, although, we do, on occasions, cycle separately, ie with other friends/acquaintences.

As for spending, we are both "second time around", and, both, previously had financially inept partners, so, we have always operated separate finances. ie A join account (to which we both contribute) for "bills", and, our own current accounts to spend as we wish, although, in practice, we often discuss and agree in advance of spending "significant" sums.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Oct 2020)

I think how your other half feels is very dependent upon how you are when you are around. It’s healthy in even the longest committed relationships for each person to have time apart for their own hobbies , interests and space. It’s healthy to maintain different friendships outside the relationship. But when you are together do you do things such that when you are out cycling, there’s no come back or resentment in any way?

If you are referring to audax riders when you are referring to excessive amounts of time. You have to remember that the mega rides are not every weekend or even every month or even close to that for many of us. Most weekends it’s often no more than a morning or afternoon out on the bike. Longer rides can be fitted in the week if you aren’t tied to 9-5 and so you can be out whilst they are out working. A 100km ride can be be done in 4-5 hours elapsed , so if you get going at 6am you’ll be back 10-11am.

Any relationship where one partner tries to control the other or insists they do everything together or insists they don’t see their friends would raise a few red flags. It’s about partnership, and yes compromise, to make relationships work. But it’s very definitely not about one partner dictating to the other, this is how it’s going to be.

As to my wife she’s not a keen cyclist. But with lockdown forcing her out the gym she’s been cycling more. We have done at least one ride together every week since March. She’s also going out in her own now and again. For instance when I got back from my long overnight ride Sunday morning. She went out for a ride on her own whilst I slept. She enjoys it when there is no pressure. She said she goes faster when I’m not with her. Maybe I’m slowing her down !


----------



## cyberknight (13 Oct 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Mrs Fondo thinks I am mad cycling over the winter, and so do I, very occasionally.


I got talked out of cycling to work last night as it was dark and drizzly, mind you i did have a rubbish shift with nearly 2 hours overtime so kind of glad they did.
Whole family thinks im bonkers tbh and the only one who understands is the FIL , the rest tend to always be finding reasons for me not to do it and half the time i feel like they would be happy if i packed it in.


----------



## Sniper68 (13 Oct 2020)

My wife tolerates it but doesn't really "get" it.She believes I spend far too much money on it but I don't tell her exactly how much
My son(13) also rides with me so she does encourage it.She is not at all keen in Winter when I bring them in the kitchen to tinker with them so I've developed selective deafness


----------



## Grant Fondo (13 Oct 2020)

In many years to come I hope to crack the 'multiple bike' argument with the other half. Its only been 22 years so far.


----------



## Sharky (13 Oct 2020)

My OH is very supportive. Almost every day she says, "you can go out on your bike tomorrow".


----------



## BoldonLad (13 Oct 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> In many years to come I hope to crack the 'multiple bike' argument with the other half. Its only been 22 years so far.



Wife = multiple pairs of shoes, handbags etc, wardrobes (note the plural) full of clothes

Husband = multiple bicycles, 1 small wardrobe, one suit, one pair. shoes, 1 pair trainers, etc



Please note, no responsibility is implied or accepted for anyone trying to use this justification  good luck


----------



## AuroraSaab (13 Oct 2020)

My OH was a keen cyclist in his youth (Dawes Galaxy still in the garage). He was chuffed for me when I bought a bargain road bike and a very cheap mtb on ebay. I persuaded him to get a decent hybrid, and although we only ride locally for a few miles a time, we now have another hobby we can share. I could do without his Cannondale living in the kitchen, but then he doesn't moan about me filling the garage with Saab parts. 

I think it would only be a problem if one of us was off on all day rides every Sat or Sun or if we were spending money we didn't have on bike gear.


----------



## RichardB (13 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> But when you're a wrinkled prune and sitting in an armchair all day- who are you going to talk to? I don't think you'll be on the phone talking to people all day to keep you company.



I really think you should wind your neck in.


----------



## RichardB (13 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I find it funny when people seem to crave company and can’t settle on their own, but I am very introverted and prefer my own company 99% of the time. I can chat to some of the people I meet on my local walks and find that plenty.



That's me too. Have you read "Quiet" by Susan Cain?


----------



## HarryTheDog (13 Oct 2020)

When I met my now significant other 3 years ago I was a keen CX racer, occasional mtber and commuter so she knew what she was taking on . Instead of fighting it she joined in and has a very decent Liv Obsesse, Specialised Crux expert, and my daughters old Kuota Kom evo sitting on a turbo ( damaged frame, wil get it repaired someday) We share a rather ancient Pashley prestige tandem.
She thinks I over do it for a man of my age but I explain she is comparing me to past men she has known who were mere mortals.
She joins me on the turbo once a week ( to my around 3) or so and we try to get out on the tandem on a weekend, she is convalasing from a SCAD heart attack so means tandem is a good choice , I can work hard and she does not have to compete, and once she gets the all clear she is keen to get back out on the Crux expert or Obsesse for some green lane bashing.
She wont go out on a bike without me though and has a fear of being attacked when being alone on a bike. She never has been, but I just accept thats the way she is, I am not going to force her out on her own.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Oct 2020)

HarryTheDog said:


> When I met my now significant other 3 years ago I was a keen CX racer, occasional mtber and commuter so she knew what she was taking on . Instead of fighting it she joined in and has a very decent Liv Obsesse, Specialised Crux expert, and my daughters old Kuota Kom evo sitting on a turbo ( damaged frame, wil get it repaired someday) We share a rather ancient Pashley prestige tandem.
> She thinks I over do it for a man of my age but I explain she is comparing me to past men she has known who were mere mortals.
> She joins me on the turbo once a week ( to my around 3) or so and we try to get out on the tandem on a weekend, she is convalasing from a SCAD heart attack so means tandem is a good choice , I can work hard and she does not have to compete, and once she gets the all clear she is keen to get back out on the Crux expert or Obsesse for some green lane bashing.
> She wont go out on a bike without me though and has a fear of being attacked when being alone on a bike. She never has been, but I just accept thats the way she is, I am not going to force her out on her own.



SCAD is what?


----------



## flake99please (13 Oct 2020)

My wife is happy that I spend my free time (and money) enjoying bike rides and exercising for health benefits. As she says... You could be wasting your money in a pub or the local bookies (like my neighbours). She knows where I am (to a some extent) and what I am ‘up to’ when on a bike.


----------



## Sterlo (13 Oct 2020)

Mrs Sterlo is fine with me, no issues that I'm aware of, in fact when I'm looking at something cycling related and not sure whether to buy it, she normally convinces me to go for it (even a bike upgrade when mine got stolen was enthused over). I've tried to get her involved but she sees it purely as a mode of transport.


----------



## oreo_muncher (13 Oct 2020)

vickster said:


> so you’re not in a relationship but judging others?!


Im not judging others! Im just interested in other people's stories and perspectives! Trying to gain insight on what could lie ahead for me!


----------



## oreo_muncher (13 Oct 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> I think how your other half feels is very dependent upon how you are when you are around. It’s healthy in even the longest committed relationships for each person to have time apart for their own hobbies , interests and space. It’s healthy to maintain different friendships outside the relationship. But when you are together do you do things such that when you are out cycling, there’s no come back or resentment in any way?
> 
> If you are referring to audax riders when you are referring to excessive amounts of time. You have to remember that the mega rides are not every weekend or even every month or even close to that for many of us. Most weekends it’s often no more than a morning or afternoon out on the bike. Longer rides can be fitted in the week if you aren’t tied to 9-5 and so you can be out whilst they are out working. A 100km ride can be be done in 4-5 hours elapsed , so if you get going at 6am you’ll be back 10-11am.
> 
> ...


Very insightful answer. Yes, I was referring to audax riders there  I don't think I'll ever be a morning person though, to go on a bike ride starting at 6am! What about those 300km+ bike rides where you'll gone all day or 2 days even!?


----------



## Saluki (13 Oct 2020)

If you mean my dogs, they are fine with it.


----------



## HarryTheDog (13 Oct 2020)

@YukonBoy SCAD is spontaneous Cardiac Arterial Dissection, basically means there are 3 layers to arteries, the inner layer splits letting blood between the layers making a balloon type scenario blocking the artery. It is not assocciated with a bad lifestyle or un-fit. It is mainly seen in women 80% of total. Seen in women who have either just had a baby or gone through the menapause in conjunction with stress ie a perfect storm. My missus's workload tripled with Covid and her eldest son has severe weight and a fair amount of mental problems plus just been through the change. In the other 20% its men who have just done a mental amount of physical activity think run a ultra marathon etc. 
Modern medicine has only just become fully aware of it in the last few years and in the past these have gone un-noticed. The cardiac nurse said she has been a cardiac nurse for 25 years an seen more SCADS in women the last year than the rest of her service. They think it is due to hormone changes in women but not completely sure, 20% or so of people who get them , get them again so my missus is going to have to be careful with excercise. Thats why we always wire her up to a heart rate monitor and power meter if possible. NB the cure is lots of pills statins, beta blockers until the tear heals. She has had the 3 month scan and we are waiting for a cardiac specialist to look at it to get the all clear .


----------



## oreo_muncher (13 Oct 2020)

Sniper68 said:


> My wife tolerates it but doesn't really "get" it.She believes I spend far too much money on it but I don't tell her exactly how much
> My son(13) also rides with me so she does encourage it.She is not at all keen in Winter when I bring them in the kitchen to tinker with them so I've developed selective deafness


Haha, I don't think I would reveal my bike spending either.... it's getting dangerously excessive lately! My Mum supports it thought, she buys me those big boxes of SiS energy gels or sometimes some cycling clothes as a gift, but I buy the majority of my bike stuff. But no one knows the exact amount I spend! What's your bike spending like?


----------



## All uphill (13 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> Did you not see them, older people who are lonely?


@oreo_muncher I don't think you are getting it!

For many people, me included, being alone is just fine.

Alone is not the same as lonely.
Lonely is not the same as solitude.

Please, please, please tell all your mates to let us quiet people be!


----------



## vickster (13 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> Im not judging others! Im just interested in other people's stories and perspectives! Trying to gain insight on what could lie ahead for me!


Read back post #11


----------



## oreo_muncher (13 Oct 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> In many years to come I hope to crack the 'multiple bike' argument with the other half. Its only been 22 years so far.


How many bikes do you have?


----------



## fossyant (13 Oct 2020)

My wife's N+1 with sewing machines is more than mine - I need to balance that out. She has 2 computerised sewing/embroidery machines (very expensive), 3 overlockers (one computerised), 1 freehand quilting sewing machine and one bog standard sewing machine.

Flipping heck that's SEVEN. I'm three behind. Oh and she has two bikes, so make that FIVE down.


----------



## oreo_muncher (13 Oct 2020)

All uphill said:


> @oreo_muncher I don't think you are getting it!
> 
> For many people, me included, being alone is just fine.
> 
> ...


Thanks for explaining  I spend a lot of alone time, not out of choice but because of covid and not being home most of the time, but I get a bit sad and lonely after a while when I have no one to talkto or share my ideas with. I also prefer cycling with someone, rather than by myself. But you enjoy your quiet time, a bit envious that you're all fine being by yourself.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> Very insightful answer. Yes, I was referring to audax riders there  I don't think I'll ever be a morning person though, to go on a bike ride starting at 6am! What about those 300km+ bike rides where you'll gone all day or 2 days even!?



Once a year for those 400,600km rides. I might do two 400km rides but most years it’s just once a year. A 300km ride is a long day. Again usually once a year. It’s a 600 that takes you out all weekend. A 400 is 24 hours, unless travelling far to it, so you lose one day and part of the morning after when you sleep. Plus of course a big event. My wife likes running events so I make sure to support her at those and we compare diaries to avoid clashes.

So 300,400,600 that is 2 Saturday’s and one full weekend a year. Plus up to a another week if I’m doing a big audax event. A 200 is out all day but again not every weekend and at most once a month if doing RRTY. In the months I do a 300, 400 or 600 I don’t do a 200. I don’t do RRTY every year, I’ve done it twice in a decade.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Oct 2020)

RichardB said:


> That's me too. Have you read "Quiet" by Susan Cain?


I’ll have a look thanks.


----------



## fossyant (13 Oct 2020)

It's much more difficult if you've got kids, so you are best commuting by bike to fit it in. Loads of extra time pressures with 'iccle' ones around - I did a lot less when mine were small - both 17-19 now so not an issue.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (13 Oct 2020)

Don't have one so I can do as I please, potential +1 either gets on board with my hobbies or gets a taxi


----------



## All uphill (13 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> Thanks for explaining  I spend a lot of alone time, not out of choice but because of covid and not being home most of the time, but I get a bit sad and lonely after a while when I have no one to talkto or share my ideas with. I also prefer cycling with someone, rather than by myself. But you enjoy your quiet time, a bit envious that you're all fine being by yourself.


No problem.😁 I understand. 

I had a short first marriage which taught me that it was better to get to know, accept and like myself before I became involved with someone again, and then to be open and honest with them.

My partner of 30 years knows exactly what I spend, and let's me know if it's an issue, as they would if I started to put cycling ahead of our relationship. The bare truth isn't always comfortable, but it I find it sooo much simpler than playing games.

Good luck!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (13 Oct 2020)

They think it's Foxy!

https://www.tandemtriathlon.org.uk/gallery


----------



## Grant Fondo (13 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> How many bikes do you have?


Unfortunately only three, the fourth one became a concession to my better half.


----------



## oreo_muncher (13 Oct 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Unfortunately only three, the fourth one became a concession to my better half.


What bikes do you have?And which one is your favourite? Is there going to be a 4th bike anytime soon  ?


----------



## Grant Fondo (13 Oct 2020)

Rigid 90s MTB, gravel and road. Full sus got canned.
Those three should keep me going for a bit, but you never know.


----------



## johnblack (13 Oct 2020)

I ride a fair bit with my two mates, this includes all day and multi day rides. Our wives happen to be very good friends and use or cycling excursions as a way of getting away for the weekend, do some shopping and meet us in the evening. They haven't done a foriegn trip with us yet, but they've been pushing for an invite to Gent for Flanders weekend. I think that may be a step too far.


----------



## Sniper68 (13 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> What's your bike spending like?


I would say "normal"...whatever that is
I tend to build a new bike every 2 years or so.My latest build,the Ti Lynskey linked in my signature came in around the £5.5k mark-ish.I've recently downsized from 5 bikes to 2 too.I don't actually add up how much I spend per annum,taking into account bike,clothes,bits,traveling expenses/cycling holidays etc,anymoreI built the Ti bike with a view to keeping it a long time so less outlay.......but.......I'm thinking about another build project already
It is what it is.At least I have something to show for the outlay..well that's my argument when the missus complains
(NB If money was a problem I would spend accordingly!)


----------



## oreo_muncher (13 Oct 2020)

Sniper68 said:


> I would say "normal"...whatever that is
> I tend to build a new bike every 2 years or so.My latest build,the Ti Lynskey linked in my signature came in around the £5.5k mark-ish.I've recently downsized from 5 bikes to 2 too.I don't actually add up how much I spend per annum,taking into account bike,clothes,bits,traveling expenses/cycling holidays etc,anymoreI built the Ti bike with a view to keeping it a long time so less outlay.......but.......I'm thinking about another build project already
> It is what it is.At least I have something to show for the outlay..well that's my argument when the missus complains
> (NB If money was a problem I would spend accordingly!)


How do you afford all this bike spending? I think I probably spent 1.5k-2k on bike stuff including my bike.


----------



## vickster (13 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> How do you afford all this bike spending? I think I probably spent 1.5k-2k on bike stuff including my bike.


How do you think adults afford nice things? 
In my case, a well paid job, no mortgage now and most of all, no children bleeding me dry 
Personally I couldn't justify a 5k bike, although I could happily and afford one...total replacement of my 5 bikes would be well north of that though


----------



## DCLane (13 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> How do you afford all this bike spending? I think I probably spent 1.5k-2k on bike stuff including my bike.



Like others I don't just buy bikes, parts, etc. but also sell them on.

This year I've bought a bike (last Sunday), a frame and a few other things plus multiple wheels and other parts. My spending's reined back as I'm mostly happy with what I have presently but will be £2-3k a year. Son's spending is probably £3-4k a year but he races at multiple levels.

However ... I've also sold about £1.5-2k's of parts, bikes and other items. So the balance is generally OK.

Race entries and travel to races are another big cost. Cancellation of UK / international races has meant we've spent about £4k less than planned for my son. My entries cost about £1k a year for track / hillclimb / TT / audax including travel and other costs.

However, I don't smoke, drink alcohol or do other expensive activities. My wife's got her hobbies and we're usually fine about costs. I've a good job and earn a decent amount; by commuting to work for almost 10 years I've saved _way_ more than I have spent.


----------



## ChrisEyles (13 Oct 2020)

Mrs Chris thinks I'm a bit metal for going out on long/tough 3hr+ rides, even more so going off-road and getting covered in mud and occasionally going arse over tit off my bike. 

She does probably have a fair point when she say I bang on about bikes and cycling a bit much sometimes. 

But she does like it when I'm able to true her wheel or fit her a new freewheel & chain on her commuting bike  

Fortunately I'm much stingier than she is so despite having what she would consider to be too many bikes, it's not a financial sticking point. 

Cycling's a relatively harmless and unobjectionable hobby, surely?


----------



## vickster (13 Oct 2020)

ChrisEyles said:


> Cycling's a relatively harmless and unobjectionable hobby, surely?


And no more costly than many others, golf, sailing, even gaming when people spend £5k on a TV and God knows what else!! A TV that's obsolete 5 years later!


----------



## Sniper68 (13 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> How do you afford all this bike spending? I think I probably spent 1.5k-2k on bike stuff including my bike.


Once you get into your 50s you get "free money" you didn't realise you had
As said upthread no Mortgage,kids etc,etc.Things just start to get easier(if you're lucky)I also shoot(Air guns) and they're not cheap BUT I don't go out boozing 4 or 5 times a week(I did until my 30s),I quit smoking 40-a day 20 years ago and we both have decent enough jobs.
I will add that non of my bikes/guns is on credit either.Building a bike to my own specifications might cost more than buying off peg but as I do it over a period of a few months the outlays are smaller
I took some very good advice in my late teens/early 20s.Plan ahead and don't spend more than you need to!


----------



## oreo_muncher (13 Oct 2020)

DCLane said:


> Like others I don't just buy bikes, parts, etc. but also sell them on.
> 
> This year I've bought a bike (last Sunday), a frame and a few other things plus multiple wheels and other parts. My spending's reined back as I'm mostly happy with what I have presently but will be £2-3k a year. Son's spending is probably £3-4k a year but he races at multiple levels.
> 
> ...


I don't smoke, drink or have any expensive activities- except my bike spending but a bit limited on student maintenance...I could get a job but workload in uni is quite a lot more this year. So Im trying to control it..yet I've spent 60 quid today on a merino wool long sleeve jersey, on sale of course. And I don't have a car nor a driving licence.


----------



## Drago (13 Oct 2020)

Mrs D loves my hobby. Sometimes we role play - im the hapless cyclist who has been knocked off his bike by a sexy dominatrix, who then abducts my unconscious form and takes me to her dungepn where she does unspeakably kinky things to [NEXT 12 PAGES OF FILTH DELETED BY MODS]


----------



## oreo_muncher (13 Oct 2020)

Sniper68 said:


> Once you get into your 50s you get "free money" you didn't realise you had
> As said upthread no Mortgage,kids etc,etc.Things just start to get easier(if you're lucky)I also shoot(Air guns) and they're not cheap BUT I don't go out boozing 4 or 5 times a week(I did until my 30s),I quit smoking 40-a day 20 years ago and we both have decent enough jobs.
> I will add that non of my bikes/guns is on credit either.Building a bike to my own specifications might cost more than buying off peg but as I do it over a period of a few months the outlays are smaller
> I took some very good advice in my late teens/early 20s.Plan ahead and don't spend more than you need to!


Any tips for saving money and not bankrupting myself to have a nice budget for bike stuff..?


----------



## oreo_muncher (13 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> Mrs D loves my hobby. Sometimes we role play - im the hapless cyclist who has been knocked off his bike by a sexy dominatrix, who then abducts my unconscious form and takes me to her dungepn where she does unspeakably kinky things to [NEXT 12 PAGES OF FILTH DELETED BY MODS]


Well at least now we know your marriage is alive


----------



## BoldonLad (13 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> Any tips for saving money and not bankrupting myself to have a nice *budget* for bike stuff..?



The secret is Budget, and Self-Control, IMHO. 

The less money you have coming in, the more in control you need to be


----------



## oreo_muncher (13 Oct 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> The secret is Budget, and Self-Control, IMHO.
> 
> The less money you have coming in, the more in control you need to be


That's why I stopped looking at my bank balance..............


----------



## fossyant (13 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> Any tips for saving money and not bankrupting myself to have a nice budget for bike stuff..?



Look after your bike. Saves the scary bills. I got 3 of my current bikes whilst still living at home waaay before 'girls' - I still have the bikes 30 years later. My best bike was money no object - top spec everything, handbuilt frame/wheels, then all Dura Ace kit. I still have the bike and it's a delight to ride.

I've also mid spec road bike (old), an old MTB and a newer MTB that I bought more recently. That costs a bit to keep going in wear and tear parts. I tend to keep my bikes but look after them, so if it's worn, the part is replaced/repaired. It's all the other kit though like clothes/shoes etc. Road bikes are far easier/less time consuming than looking after a full suspension MTB - neglect that and you could have a £300 rear shock bill, or £500 plus for a new fork. 

Oh and if you end up filthy, do rinse the mud off your kit before it goes in the washing machine and destroys that too.


----------



## All uphill (13 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> Any tips for saving money and not bankrupting myself to have a nice budget for bike stuff..?


Boring answer - in the periods of my life when my income was low I would delay any significant purchase by a few days, never buying on impulse. Very often it turned out I didn't need whatever it was, just wanted it at that moment.

Now I have savings I ask myself if something will give me lasting pleasure - if the answer is yes I buy it. I have a nice bike and a crappy car!


----------



## Sniper68 (13 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> Any tips for saving money and not bankrupting myself to have a nice budget for bike stuff..?


It's hard.My daughter is a 19yo Student and even with our help she will start her working life with a huge debt.You have to learn to live within your means as much as possible.Harder now than 30 years ago I think.I work with young lads who are in their 20s who are driving about in £40/50K cars that they're "leasing" for £500+ per month..it's crazy!It's all for show but it seems it's the done thing now.Owning a brand new Range Rover or Merc when I was 22 was living in dreamland
My advice is to buy the cycling stuff you can afford and not worry to much whether your bike is worth £500 or £5000!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (13 Oct 2020)

All uphill said:


> I have a nice bike and a crappy car!



All is well with the world.


----------



## vickster (13 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> Any tips for saving money and not bankrupting myself to have a nice budget for bike stuff..?


Earning far more than I spend is a great enabler 
Hopefully it means I can stop working earlier than 65! And work less in the intervening years


----------



## fossyant (13 Oct 2020)

All uphill said:


> I have a nice bike and a crappy car!


----------



## oldworld (13 Oct 2020)

I'm lucky that Mrs oldworld cycles and enjoys it as much as me.
I've always thought long and hard before spending out on anything. My Dad used to say 'use your eyes and let your money be the last thing you part with'. 
I've never been a big earner but we determined to pay off the mortgage asap. Doing this made a huge difference to our financial situation and allowed us to retire early. 
It's all too easy to buy something on a whim, it takes willpower to walk away. 
We live well and and buy what we need.


----------



## BrumJim (13 Oct 2020)

My wife appreciates the firm bum, strong legs, and good life expectancy that goes with lots of cycling. She also appreciates that it means that I go out cycling with my little boy, which gets him away from screens, gives him some good exercise, and gives her a break from him.

In answer to your bigger question, there are two points, really:
1) Does your future wife / partner merely tolerate your riding, with the long-term aim of reducing it, or does she appreciate why you do it, and support you in this?
2) What would it take for you to give up riding?

On point 1), I split up with my girlfriend of the time because what she saw in me, and what she found most annoying about me were what I didn't really get and what was critical to my sanity respectively. It was her call, but agreed with the conclusion given the above. There was no point continuing a relationship on such flimsy foundations. However my wife fully supports my cycling, mainly because she understands what it gives me, and supports it as a concept. If you really love your cycling, then she should appreciate that as part of who you are.

On point 2), both of you should be prepared to give up anything for the other. And I mean anything. Not because the other doesn't like it, or wants to change you, but because you need to. So if your wife's circumstances change, and she needs you to be there, either due to physical or mental issues, then you should be prepared to give it up. It will hurt, but she is more important. Or if she just needs more support (e.g. family, emotional struggles, or just so she can feel loved and wanted etc), then you must be prepared to reduce your cycling commitments to balance time with her and time on the bike.


----------



## vickster (13 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> Thanks for explaining  I spend a lot of alone time, not out of choice but because of covid and not being home most of the time, but I get a bit sad and lonely after a while when I have no one to talkto or share my ideas with. I also prefer cycling with someone, rather than by myself. But you enjoy your quiet time, a bit envious that you're all fine being by yourself.


Covid has only been going on for 6 months or so...what were you doing before?
I'm thinking you're one of those folks not too great at occupying yourself. I do get bored sat at home, but then I just find something else to do on my own or with others


----------



## raleighnut (13 Oct 2020)

Nah I was a Cyclist before I met Maz, only had 2 bikes back then though.


----------



## oreo_muncher (13 Oct 2020)

BrumJim said:


> My wife appreciates the firm bum, strong legs, and good life expectancy that goes with lots of cycling. She also appreciates that it means that I go out cycling with my little boy, which gets him away from screens, gives him some good exercise, and gives her a break from him.
> 
> In answer to your bigger question, there are two points, really:
> 1) Does your future wife / partner merely tolerate your riding, with the long-term aim of reducing it, or does she appreciate why you do it, and support you in this?
> ...


A very wise answer 👍Good perspective.


----------



## oreo_muncher (13 Oct 2020)

vickster said:


> Covid has only been going on for 6 months or so...what were you doing before?
> I'm thinking you're one of those folks not too great at occupying yourself. I do get bored sat at home, but then I just find something else to do on my own or with others


I was at uni, going to lectures and labs during the weekday and socialising with my mates and random people. Then I would go see a friend on the weekend or do uni work or I'll go home. So I was always around people, surrounded by good banter.now everything is online.


----------



## oreo_muncher (13 Oct 2020)

fossyant said:


> Look after your bike. Saves the scary bills. I got 3 of my current bikes whilst still living at home waaay before 'girls' - I still have the bikes 30 years later. My best bike was money no object - top spec everything, handbuilt frame/wheels, then all Dura Ace kit. I still have the bike and it's a delight to ride.
> 
> I've also mid spec road bike (old), an old MTB and a newer MTB that I bought more recently. That costs a bit to keep going in wear and tear parts. I tend to keep my bikes but look after them, so if it's worn, the part is replaced/repaired. It's all the other kit though like clothes/shoes etc. Road bikes are far easier/less time consuming than looking after a full suspension MTB - neglect that and you could have a £300 rear shock bill, or £500 plus for a new fork.
> 
> Oh and if you end up filthy, do rinse the mud off your kit before it goes in the washing machine and destroys that too.


Ashamed to say I'm doing a poor job in maintaining my bike. It needs a wash, degreasing and re-lubing and I've putting that off. My bike has been making a tick tock noise ever since it got serviced, it started with a rattling noise which turned to a tick tick noise and the bike shop told me it's all fine?


----------



## vickster (13 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> I was at uni, going to lectures and labs during the weekday and socialising with my mates and random people. Then I would go see a friend on the weekend or do uni work or I'll go home. So I was always around people, surrounded by good banter.now everything is online.


You can still see people in person if you stick to the rules  (assuming you're not in a high risk area)


----------



## vickster (13 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> Ashamed to say I'm doing a poor job in maintaining my bike. It needs a wash, degreasing and re-lubing and I've putting that off. My bike has been making a tick tock noise ever since it got serviced, it started with a rattling noise which turned to a tick tick noise and the bike shop told me it's all fine?


Take it to another shop if you can't figure it out yourself


----------



## oreo_muncher (13 Oct 2020)

Sniper68 said:


> It's hard.My daughter is a 19yo Student and even with our help she will start her working life with a huge debt.You have to learn to live within your means as much as possible.Harder now than 30 years ago I think.I work with young lads who are in their 20s who are driving about in £40/50K cars that they're "leasing" for £500+ per month..it's crazy!It's all for show but it seems it's the done thing now.Owning a brand new Range Rover or Merc when I was 22 was living in dreamland
> My advice is to buy the cycling stuff you can afford and not worry to much whether your bike is worth £500 or £5000!


I have little willpower in resisting bargain purchases especially for expensive branded cycling clothes, especially castelli and rapha..I would want a new trek domane sl6 bike but think I'll end up really broke if I allowed that purchase to happen! A bit hard when I keep seeing it on display in the bike shop  I have no interest in cars, and I have no intention of getting a driving licence.


----------



## vickster (13 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> I have little willpower in resisting bargain purchases especially for expensive branded cycling clothes, especially castelli and rapha..I would want a new trek domane sl6 bike but think I'll end up really broke if I allowed that purchase to happen! A bit hard when I keep seeing it on display in the bike shop  I have no interest in cars, and I have no intention of getting a driving licence.


Get a job


----------



## oreo_muncher (13 Oct 2020)

vickster said:


> You can still see people in person if you stick to the rules  (assuming you're not in a high risk area)


I'm down at home now. Notts has become covid central so not going back for 2 weeks at least..


----------



## vickster (13 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> I'm down at home now. Notts has become covid central so not going back for 2 weeks at least..


No friends there?


----------



## oreo_muncher (13 Oct 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> The secret is Budget, and Self-Control, IMHO.
> 
> The less money you have coming in, the more in control you need to be


I pay my rent way in advance so I don't end up spending that money by accident on my bike and then not be able to pay rent.. That's one thing I've been doing. And trying to spend less time browsing sports persuit and getting tempted by the bargains.


----------



## oreo_muncher (13 Oct 2020)

vickster said:


> No friends there?


No friends left at home, everyone drifted after sixth form and most people go uni away from home, so they're not home when I'm home.


----------



## All uphill (13 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> I was at uni, going to lectures and labs during the weekday and socialising with my mates and random people. Then I would go see a friend on the weekend or do uni work or I'll go home. So I was always around people, surrounded by good banter.now everything is online.


I asked upthread for you to understand those of us who prefer to be solitary, and you did.😁

I want to say I understand how difficult things are now for people who are naturally gregarious and find their meaning through their social contacts. I'm glad you are able, at least, to talk with us here.

I hope things improve for you (and everyone else) soon. In the meantime keep cycling!


----------



## oreo_muncher (13 Oct 2020)

vickster said:


> Get a job


Need to sort out uni work, I'm so behind that it scares me, I can feel the first class slipping away  But wouldn't mind a 10-20 hour a week job, a Hca job would be the dream part time job.


----------



## PK99 (13 Oct 2020)

Mrs PK could no beat me so she joined me.

Pru100 twice
Mr Ventoux
Better bike - Enigma Etape disc vs VN Yukon
Leads rides for WI and U3A 
While I've been off the bike for 2 plus years she has continued riding.


----------



## oreo_muncher (13 Oct 2020)

All uphill said:


> Boring answer - in the periods of my life when my income was low I would delay any significant purchase by a few days, never buying on impulse. Very often it turned out I didn't need whatever it was, just wanted it at that moment.
> 
> Now I have savings I ask myself if something will give me lasting pleasure - if the answer is yes I buy it. I have a nice bike and a crappy car!


I've putting off buying a merino wool long sleeve Jersey for a couple of days, but today ended up buying it, it was on sale, only 60 quid. Never getting a car or driving licence, my bike is enough for me.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> Any tips for saving money and not bankrupting myself to have a nice budget for bike stuff..?


Buy merino jerseys from Aldi or Lidl where they are just as good if not better and at a much cheaper price.


----------



## oreo_muncher (13 Oct 2020)

All uphill said:


> I asked upthread for you to understand those of us who prefer to be solitary, and you did.😁
> 
> I want to say I understand how difficult things are now for people who are naturally gregarious and find their meaning through their social contacts. I'm glad you are able, at least, to talk with us here.
> 
> I hope things improve for you (and everyone else) soon. In the meantime keep cycling!


It is hard when most days I don't leave the house and I have no one to talk to. I found out that most people are not very good at text messaging  I haven't been cycling much lately because it keeps raining and I'm used to cycling with other people and not by myself, then there's the whole thing of not knowing what route to do anymore and then I get lonely sitting on my saddle pedalling for hours by myself.I'm just hoping things will be more normal in spring but I don't know if that's me being over optimistic.


----------



## vickster (13 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> Need to sort out uni work, I'm so behind that it scares me, I can feel the first class slipping away  But wouldn't mind a 10-20 hour a week job, a Hca job would be the dream part time job.


Maybe spend less time on CycleChat


----------



## vickster (13 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> It is hard when most days I don't leave the house and I have no one to talk to. I found out that most people are not very good at text messaging  I haven't been cycling much lately because it keeps raining and I'm used to cycling with other people and not by myself, then there's the whole thing of not knowing what route to do anymore and then I get lonely sitting on my saddle pedalling for hours by myself.I'm just hoping things will be more normal in spring but I don't know if that's me being over optimistic.


Phone them up


----------



## vickster (13 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> I pay my rent way in advance so I don't end up spending that money by accident on my bike and then not be able to pay rent.. That's one thing I've been doing. And trying to spend less time browsing sports persuit and getting tempted by the bargains.


They’re not bargains if you can’t afford them 
You don’t need to spend £60 on any single piece of Cycling clothing

https://subsports.co.uk/collections/womens/products/fitted-cold-womens-mock-neck-thermal-l-s-top

this is a bargain


----------



## oreo_muncher (13 Oct 2020)

vickster said:


> Maybe spend less time on CycleChat


Haha that's one thing. Also less time on amazon prime and Netflix and sleeping excessively.


----------



## vickster (13 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> Haha that's one thing. Also less time on amazon prime and Netflix and sleeping excessively.


Indeed...be less idle  you can do that when you’re old and wrinkly


----------



## Reynard (13 Oct 2020)

I genuinely don't think the cats mind my cycling. My mum does think I'm a bit batty, but then I've never made any claims to my sanity or lack thereof.  Besides, she's resigned herself to the fact that she has grandcats rather than grandkids. Actually, she's really rather supportive, even if she doesn't quite "get" it.

Cycling, like writing and painting is my headspace. Even just half an hour on the bike invariably makes me feel better.

I should say that I'm very much an introvert, so am perfectly happy entertaining myself.

And I did once ditch a partner because he didn't like the cats...


----------



## oreo_muncher (13 Oct 2020)

vickster said:


> Indeed...be less idle  you can do that when you’re old and wrinkly


Before the fact I was cycling 20 hours a week was an issue and now I just replaced some of my cycling time with screen time. My friends don't understand why I do long distance cycling, they think I should go for an hour or 2 and be done, whilst I go for 4 hours a lot of the time at a time, 2 usually is the minimum but lately it has been 0..I'm worried I lost my fitness a bit now and won't be able to do my 117km audax on Saturday :/


----------



## vickster (13 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> Before the fact I was cycling 20 hours a week was an issue and now I just replaced some of my cycling time with screen time. My friends don't understand why I do long distance cycling, they think I should go for an hour or 2 and be done, whilst I go for 4 hours a lot of the time at a time, 2 usually is the minimum but lately it has been 0..I'm worried I lost my fitness a bit now and won't be able to do my 117km audax on Saturday :/


Can’t see why it’s the business of any friend.
weather forecast clear for London tomorrow but then you should go early so it doesn’t interfere with studies


----------



## BoldonLad (13 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> Haha that's one thing. Also less time on amazon prime and Netflix and sleeping excessively.



Amazon Prime; Netflix. Two items of discretionary spending which could be dispensed with. That is approximately £14/month saved without even trying.


----------



## oreo_muncher (13 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> I genuinely don't think the cats mind my cycling. My mum does think I'm a bit batty, but then I've never made any claims to my sanity or lack thereof.  Besides, she's resigned herself to the fact that she has grandcats rather than grandkids. Actually, she's really rather supportive, even if she doesn't quite "get" it.
> 
> Cycling, like writing and painting is my headspace. Even just half an hour on the bike invariably makes me feel better.
> 
> ...


Good call, cats are awesome, I don't know why anyone would dislike them!!


----------



## oreo_muncher (13 Oct 2020)

vickster said:


> Can’t see why it’s the business of any friend.
> weather forecast clear for London tomorrow but then you should go early so it doesn’t interfere with studies


A bit hard with my current 4am bedtime! I usually do what I want in the day and do work before bed...can be quite effective. Where do you suggest I go, I've been down CS3 too many times, Richmond Park- the hills are a pain. I don't like cycling around aimlessly.


----------



## oreo_muncher (13 Oct 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Amazon Prime; Netflix. Two items of discretionary spending which could be dispensed with. That is approximately £14/month saved without even trying.


Haha Im not the one paying for it,my Mum is!


----------



## Reynard (13 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> Good call, cats are awesome, I don't know why anyone would dislike them!!



One of the cats I had at the time had a propensity to bite and biff people he didn't like... Needless to say, I trusted his judgement LOL


----------



## vickster (13 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> A bit hard with my current 4am bedtime! I usually do what I want in the day and do work before bed...can be quite effective. Where do you suggest I go, I've been down CS3 too many times, Richmond Park- the hills are a pain. I don't like cycling around aimlessly.


Why on earth do you go to bed at 4am 

I don’t know where you live so how can I suggest a route. Cycle out and get the train back?


----------



## oreo_muncher (13 Oct 2020)

vickster said:


> Why on earth do you go to bed at 4am
> 
> I don’t know where you live so how can I suggest a route. Cycle out and get the train back?


Because I try go to bed early and I can't fall asleep, so I just crawl into bed when Im about to pass out from exhaustion and I study at night sometimes, but lately, it has been just a lot of amazon prime- random documentaries e.g. obesity in China, cycling docs and just any doc that looks good.

Takes over an hour to cycle out of London for me, if not close to 2 hours.


----------



## Reynard (13 Oct 2020)

Hmmmm, well I'm very much a night owl as well, so I can't criticize that bedtime. Well, not too much anyway... 

I do most of my best writing in the evenings.

Looks like SW London, so what about getting on a train to Winchester or Alton and riding home? I love cycling around the Winchester area - I do the odd cycling awayday, but not this year for obvious reasons. I've stayed much closer to home.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> [NEXT 12 PAGES OF FILTH DELETED BY MODS]



Chain oil gets everywhere doesn’t it?


----------



## oreo_muncher (13 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Hmmmm, well I'm very much a night owl as well, so I can't criticize that bedtime. Well, not too much anyway...
> 
> I do most of my best writing in the evenings.
> 
> Looks like SW London, so what about getting on a train to Winchester or Alton and riding home? I love cycling around the Winchester area - I do the odd cycling awayday, but not this year for obvious reasons. I've stayed much closer to home.


If you have any strava routes then it would be awesome if you could share them with me. But thanks for the recommendation.Ill look into cycling to Alton.


----------



## Poacher (13 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> I've putting off buying a merino wool long sleeve Jersey for a couple of days, but today ended up buying it, it was on sale, only 60 quid. Never getting a car or driving licence, my bike is enough for me.





ianrauk said:


> Buy merino jerseys from Aldi or Lidl where they are just as good if not better and at a much cheaper price.


Buy merino jerseys from charity shops where they rarely cost more than a fiver.


----------



## oreo_muncher (13 Oct 2020)

Poacher said:


> Buy merino jerseys from charity shops where they rarely cost more than a fiver.


Never seen charity shops sell cycling clothes whenever I went to browse them.


----------



## Sniper68 (13 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> I'm down at home now. Notts has become covid central so not going back for 2 weeks at least..


My daughter is at Nottingham Trent Uni.She went back there a few weeks agoShe's doing everything online at the mo' but is in her 2nd year accommodation with three friends from Uni.She prefers to be there than here

Re the Rapha and Castelli stuff...don't be fooled by the "sale" prices.Their stuff is waaaayyyyyy overpriced and made in the same place as cheaper stuff
A friend of mine has just visited the factory in Lithuania where Castelli is made(hardly Italian now is it) with a view to them supplying our cycling kit.We can have an exact Castelli Gabba/Perfetto copy jacket,in CC livery,for around £65 each.Bear in mind we might only order 70-100 of each item too.Assos/Castelli/Rapha are charging 2 or 3X more for a badge basically Save your money


----------



## vickster (13 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> Because I try go to bed early and I can't fall asleep, so I just crawl into bed when Im about to pass out from exhaustion and I study at night sometimes, but lately, it has been just a lot of amazon prime- random documentaries e.g. obesity in China, cycling docs and just any doc that looks good.
> 
> Takes over an hour to cycle out of London for me, if not close to 2 hours.


Sounds like you need to reset your sleep patterns 👍
you said you cycle for 4 hours, so you can get far out. Otherwise get the train somewhere out, do a circuit and get the train back


----------



## oreo_muncher (13 Oct 2020)

Sniper68 said:


> My daughter is at Nottingham Trent Uni.She went back there a few weeks agoShe's doing everything online at the mo' but is in her 2nd year accommodation with three friends from Uni.She prefers to be there than here
> 
> Re the Rapha and Castelli stuff...don't be fooled by the "sale" prices.Their stuff is waaaayyyyyy overpriced and made in the same place as cheaper stuff
> A friend of mine has just visited the factory in Lithuania where Castelli is made(hardly Italian now is it) with a view to them supplying our cycling kit.We can have an exact Castelli Gabba/Perfetto copy jacket,in CC livery,for around £65 each.Bear in mind we might only order 70-100 of each item too.Assos/Castelli/Rapha are charging 2 or 3X more for a badge basically Save your money


So what brands do I buy?


----------



## vickster (13 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> So what brands do I buy?


Cheaper ones  for base layers and stuff, you don’t need to buy cycling specific at all


----------



## Sniper68 (13 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> So what brands do I buy?


What ever fits.
DHB stuff from Wiggle is very good.Endura,Altura,B-Twin(Decathlon)Planet-X,Pearl Izumi,Halfords basically most stuff is pretty good.With Shorts/Bibs just get those with a decent Chamois.Really good Biblongs needn't cost more than £50-60,a decent Jersey £30-£40 etc.Of course you can get good stuff for half that price even


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Oct 2020)

Budget

I got a Raleigh (steel but then everything was) 10 speed racer for my 18th birthday a couple of months before University. It cost £30 which according to the Bank of England inflation calculator would be £97.15 these days. I had no cycle specific clothing at all. No water bottles. Just a rear rack and crappy panniers mostly used for my student shopping.

Other than rent, food and beer, and University society payments I had no other outgoings. We would put newspaper down pool table pockets to play indefinitely for 10p.

I didn’t work but also had no expectations of building savings or buying nice things. Savings didn’t begin till I was in a job post university.

I went everywhere by bike or foot unless hitch hiking further afield.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Oct 2020)

As long as my other half can access the chest freezer in the garage in ok


----------



## kingrollo (13 Oct 2020)

Apart from me nagging her to join in - she's cool with it.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Oct 2020)

Here you go, me and my 10 speed racer on my 18th birthday. I’m wearing all the kit I’d wear on the bike back then. It’s a poor shot of the prints via my iPad so excuse poor colours. Note lack of cars blocking every spare bit of road.


----------



## screenman (13 Oct 2020)

My wife treats me to a new bike as a surprise present from time to time, normally a birthday with an 0 or a 5 in it, so I guessshe is happy with it. We have a lot of quality time together and day dates most weeks, after 46 years we get on very well and laugh a lot together.


----------



## BoldonLad (13 Oct 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Here you go, me and my 10 speed racer on my 18th birthday. I’m wearing all the kit I’d wear on the bike back then. It’s a poor shot of the prints via my iPad so excuse poor colours. Note lack of cars blocking every spare bit of road.
> View attachment 552262


Is that a Mk1 Ford Fiesta? Early 80's, perhaps ?


----------



## oreo_muncher (13 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Hmmmm, well I'm very much a night owl as well, so I can't criticize that bedtime. Well, not too much anyway...
> 
> I do most of my best writing in the evenings.
> 
> Looks like SW London, so what about getting on a train to Winchester or Alton and riding home? I love cycling around the Winchester area - I do the odd cycling awayday, but not this year for obvious reasons. I've stayed much closer to home.


When cycling to Winchester- what places do you usually cycle through- I want to avoid A roads as much as possible, not pleasant cycling in lots of traffic and it feels colder.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Oct 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Is that a Mk1 Ford Fiesta? Early 80's, perhaps ?



It is 1984


----------



## oreo_muncher (13 Oct 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Here you go, me and my 10 speed racer on my 18th birthday. I’m wearing all the kit I’d wear on the bike back then. It’s a poor shot of the prints via my iPad so excuse poor colours. Note lack of cars blocking every spare bit of road.
> View attachment 552262


Good looking youngster.


----------



## oreo_muncher (13 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> My wife treats me to a new bike as a surprise present from time to time, normally a birthday with an 0 or a 5 in it, so I guessshe is happy with it. We have a lot of quality time together and day dates most weeks, after 46 years we get on very well and laugh a lot together.


What bikes has she gifted you


----------



## RichardB (13 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ll have a look thanks.



Well worth a read. It explained a lot to me about myself which, even after 60 years, I hadn't quite worked out. Stuff that I thought was a fault in me turns out to be just the way I am wired up, and once you understand that it makes life a lot simpler. All noisy, hearty, party-animals should read it too, even though it's not about them.


----------



## dodgy (13 Oct 2020)




----------



## Sniper68 (13 Oct 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> It is 1984


The Fiesta is 1982.X was 1981/2.The plate style changed in 1983 A-reg when the letter was before the numbers not at the end


----------



## CanucksTraveller (13 Oct 2020)

My wife is fine with my cycling, we met 25 years ago when I was a very young man and rode TTs, so she knew it was part of my life.
She's an erstwhile cyclist herself and has a Giant Defy that currently gathers dust but will get used again.

I said on the other similar thread that it's about give and take. I do all the cooking, some of the cleaning, 50/50 of the parenting, so having a bike ride from time to time is no issue. I only do longer weekend rides once a month, something like that. I otherwise try to exercise when it fits in with her plans. 

I've got 3 bikes, but she understands that they're different... one was from a decent work bonus and she was given part of that bonus too, to spend on what she wanted. Give and take.


----------



## Reynard (13 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> If you have any strava routes then it would be awesome if you could share them with me. But thanks for the recommendation.Ill look into cycling to Alton.



Sorry, I don't use Strava. I'm a maps-and-compass kind of girl... 



oreo_muncher said:


> When cycling to Winchester- what places do you usually cycle through- I want to avoid A roads as much as possible, not pleasant cycling in lots of traffic and it feels colder.



NCN23 along the Itchen Valley. The map you want is OS Explorer sheet 32. I usually get the train or drive to Winchester and leave the car parked up for the day (I'm based in the East Cambridgeshire fens!), then ride a loop via Easton, Avingdon, Ovingdon and Alresford. It's lumpy, but then you've likely got better hill legs than me...  There's lots of small lanes that will get you around the area while avoiding the A31.


----------



## Rusty Nails (13 Oct 2020)

My wife is conflicted about my cycling. She knows I get so much pleasure out of it and it keeps me relatively fit, but she worries about the potential for danger and injury, especially at my age, 73, as I always ride solo, sometimes up to 40 miles from home with no phone signal. She may wish I would stop but she never says or hints so.

She thinks that cyclists in general are nobbers, red lights, pavements, lycra etc., but she knows I am much too sensible for all that stuff . And I know the sight of me in my lycra going out for a ride gives her a laugh and that can't be bad, can it?


----------



## PaulSB (13 Oct 2020)

I have my hobby - cycling which also gives me a wide social circle. I'm out 5-6 hours three days a week.

My wife has hobbies which take her out of the house for similar periods. She has a separate social circle with these activities.

Then we have another social circle in which we both know everyone. This works well for us, we can't all be interested in the same things. In our view it's very healthy for couples to have different and mutual interests. If something is happening in this mutual circle which clashes with my cycling I don't go on the ride.

Fortunately if we add up the annual cost my wife's activities roughly equal the cost of a new bike every 2/3 years!! Perfect!

Now I'm older, and following life threatening health issues, Mrs P prefers me to ride with others. I used to tour solo but I know Mrs P wouldn't like this. Out of respect for her unvoiced concerns I ride with friends 99% of the time and, sadly, have given up solo touring.***

*** I would love to do just one more.... ☹


----------



## wafter (14 Oct 2020)

Rusty Nails said:


> My wife is conflicted about my cycling. She knows I get so much pleasure out of it and it keeps me relatively fit, but she worries about the potential for danger and injury, especially at my age, 73, as I always ride solo, sometimes up to 40 miles from home with no phone signal. She may wish I would stop but she never says or hints so.
> 
> She thinks that cyclists in general are nobbers, red lights, pavements, lycra etc., but she knows I am much too sensible for all that stuff . And I know the sight of me in my lycra going out for a ride gives her a laugh and that can't be bad, can it?


Surely so much better to live fit and healthy to the end, making the most of the outdoors and risk a more "incedental" demise as a result of riding (accident, remote heart-attack etc) than stay inside and slowly decay into a miserable and sedentary diabetic blob of excess fat and clogged arteries 


My (now) ex absolutely hates cycling (although to be fair was good enough to give it a crack, scoring her at least one broken arm in the process). She had no issue with me doing it; other than the occasional passing concern for my wellbeing on the roads. Being an introvert as well I suspect she appreciated the time I was out of the house...

I can think of few issues with moderate cycling and if anyone's SO has a serious problem with them riding I suggest something's not right somewhere else.

Meh, it's a moot point now anyway. Just as the bike carried me through lockdown, I suspect I'll cling to the cycling as a welcome focus for attention / provider of goals and mental balance while I try to sort my head out in the wake of this latest of life's low-blows..


----------



## gavgav (14 Oct 2020)

I ride my significant other and she never moans about it, other than the occasional whinge about living in the shed


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Oct 2020)

The health and financial benefits are so obvious that there's no real complaints.
I'm slightly asthmatic and used to catch about 5 colds a year, which would sometimes last weeks or even months: Winter was one round of continual coughing. As I started commuting this went down to about two colds which I could generally shake off in a month or less.
Last year I really upped my touring mileage and I had a mild sniffle which pushed off after a few days.
Financially it is only beneficial: we've been transporting ourselves and shopping by bike for the best part of 20 years. We spent a little over 2000€ on this bike in 2009:






So far I estimate we've spent about a tenth of that on maintenance, mostly inner tubes and cables, and it is still going strong.

Right now I have to work in another town and we can only afford it because I commute by bike. Okay so I'm really fortunate; I have a relatively short and flat commute and it looks like this:






Cycling is also great for families. It gives me opportunities to be with my kids, from bike rides with Tinybug:






To a renovation and rebuild project with Elder Son:






So I generally don't get many complaints altho during that rebuild Beautiful Wife Did get a bit fed up of bike parts being cleaned in the kitchen.

I'm not sure if Beautiful Wife "gets" my need to go on long rides but she can see the benefits to us as a family...


----------



## Mike Ayling (14 Oct 2020)

Mary grew up in a Council flat in Hammersmith and never learned to ride a bike.
On our 40th wedding anniversary I convinced her to get on the back of an entry level tandem that was for sale. 
About two years later we upgraded to a Thorn with Rohloff and we have enjoyed a number of short tours in our home state.
I then convinced her to try a half bike and she now has a red Bike Friday.
We both have other interests.
We hope to celebrate our 50th anniversary in 2021.

Mike


----------



## oldworld (14 Oct 2020)

Mike Ayling said:


> Mary grew up in a Council flat in Hammersmith and never learned to ride a bike.
> On our 40th wedding anniversary I convinced her to get on the back of an entry level tandem that was for sale.
> About two years later we upgraded to a Thorn with Rohloff and we have enjoyed a number of short tours in our home state.
> I then convinced her to try a half bike and she now has a red Bike Friday.
> ...


I too taught my wife to ride a bike but at 38. She enjoys cycling as much as I do and we try to get out every day. Usually end up doing 5000 miles each year so lots of sub 20 mile rides.


----------



## Hugh Jampton (14 Oct 2020)

Bit late to the conversation. Lady J is very supportive of my cycling. As other have said, cannot understand the amount of money I can spend on it. She doesn't understand why after buying a new bike earlier this year, I'm now talking about buying another one.

She does cycle herself. More so this year, when lockdown kept her out of the gym and away from her spinning classes. Actually, she has overtaken me in cycling miles this year. Gained a QOM and several Local legends on Strava. Think I might have to take her wheels!


----------



## StuAff (14 Oct 2020)

I'll be single for the rest of my life, having to negotiate cycling time seems like a nice problem to have. The only relationship (three weeks) was with a cyclist anyway.


----------



## AuroraSaab (14 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> Any tips for saving money and not bankrupting myself to have a nice budget for bike stuff..?



Just being conscious of what you spend is helpful. Even writing it down can help. It's easy to fritter money away on stuff like takeaways or fancy coffee. These little indulgences add up over time. 

I always look for a deal on stuff, cycling or otherwise. PlanetX have some nicer jerseys for £10, though mostly S or XL sizes left now.

https://www.planetx.co.uk/c/q/clothing/clothes/jerseys?sort=price-asc

I use these sites too:

https://www.bikebargains.co.uk/
https://cycling-bargains.co.uk/
https://bikesy.co.uk/

I really sympathise with you if you are at uni now. I have 2 kids at uni this year and it's awful that covid has meant it is currently a very poor experience for them. The youngest is currently on 14 days isolation as a flatmate tested positive. The lack of social interaction added to being away from home is really bad for your mental health.


----------



## All uphill (14 Oct 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> The health and financial benefits are so obvious that there's no real complaints.
> I'm slightly asthmatic and used to catch about 5 colds a year, which would sometimes last weeks or even months: Winter was one round of continual coughing. As I started commuting this went down to about two colds which I could generally shake off in a month or less.
> Last year I really upped my touring mileage and I had a mild sniffle which pushed off after a few days.
> Financially it is only beneficial: we've been transporting ourselves and shopping by bike for the best part of 20 years. We spent a little over 2000€ on this bike in 2009:
> ...


I've often admired your tourer, @Andy in Germany and idly wondered what it is. 

Looks good!


----------



## Hover Fly (14 Oct 2020)

I met the present Mrs. Fly while she was stood with an immobile bike looking all forlorn, fixed it for her and haven’t looked back. She later admitted another chap was fancying her but his lack of exercise was all too obvious. Since then she has bought me a bike, some decent togs and finally got me to give up my love of tubs.


----------



## BoldonLad (14 Oct 2020)

Hover Fly said:


> I met the present Mrs. Fly while she was stood with an immobile bike looking all forlorn, fixed it for her and haven’t looked back. She later admitted another chap was fancying her but his lack of exercise was all too obvious. Since then *she has bought me a bike*, some *decent togs* and finally got me to *give up my love of tubs*.



Sounds like a win-win situation


----------



## Hover Fly (14 Oct 2020)

She doesn’t know it yet, but when I get round to building my ”just to annoy Eroica types”* bike it will have tubs.

*Frame from just after their cut-off date, hidden cables but large flange hubs etc.


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Oct 2020)

DCLane said:


> Given my sons / my Zwift set-up's in between the joint living / dining room mine's accepted it.
> 
> She complains occasionally, particularly if there's bikes/stuff everywhere, but given I'm supposed to be dead by now* she has me as a bonus
> 
> * Currently I'm 9 years past the doctor's 'terminal life' date due to better diet, weight loss and better blood pressure. Riding my bike has been the significant contributing factor. She occasionally points out that whilst I've spent a balance (purchases - sales) of £12k and my bikes/kit areworth 2/3 of that she'd have been better off if I'd died due to life insurance and pension values



I feel a bit of an amateur! There was I, feeling quite pleased that I'm 18 months past my expected demise and now you come along and do " Top Trumps" with 9 years 😁
In all seriousness I'm delighted to hear that. 
My specialist says my nearly 40 years of endurance running is certainly a factor in my longevity and I'm an "outlier" on the survival Bell curve.
With regards to the cycling, it was Mrs Tenkay who encouraged me to have a go at cycling. She's an end to ender and has been cycling for years. She has four bikes and I have two so all is harmonious 🙂


----------



## mudsticks (14 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> What does your significant other think of your cycling hobby, I know some of you on here spend a vast amount of time on your bikes whilst some much less or just for commuting, so would be interesting to see different people's stories. Do they support it? Do they think it's excessive and that you spend too much time on the bike? Or do they share your hobby?



I'm kind of curious as to why you're asking.

You're still at Uni, so I'm guessing pretty young still - bad luck for being caught up there during Covid - especially if you're the sociable type.

That must be hard.

I think before embarking on any long term relationship its a very good idea to get to know yourself first.

Of course we change over time, our preferences and tastes..
But underlying characteristics not so much I don't think.

I've been a cyclist, and general independant 'get out there and do stuff' type person since being a small child.

Liking active travel, and adventures on my own, and with others - _occasionally. _

Although not a total introvert, I do prefer / need to spend a good chunk of time alone and outside.

About 60/40 alone to in company I reckon.

So farming was quite a good career choice.

That's not to say satisfying long term relationships, combined with doing lots of other stuff as well isn't possible, it's just that you've got to be realistic about expectations, give and take, communication (very important) and respecting other people's needs and boundaries.

Plus sharing responsibilities, domestic duties etc fairly (not necessarily equally) some people like doing some jobs more than others.

My cycling, and touring is my me time, the freedom it brings, the adventure of not knowing where you're going to put up your tent, who you will meet along the way and so forth.

Of course if you end up having kids, that's a different ball game again.

But I just dragged (literally sometimes - tag along) my two, on the cycling trips, and camping etc

I wouldn't say cycling lots precludes you from having a good relationship, but imo you do need to have some activities in common or else you can end up growing apart.

But as others have said, separate interests too.
Co dependency isn't pretty either..

And you need to be fair about all the other things that need taking care of.

The kids are grown up now, and are still cycling themselves so no long term harm done there.




Andy in Germany said:


> The health and financial benefits are so obvious that there's no real complaints.
> I'm slightly asthmatic and used to catch about 5 colds a year, which would sometimes last weeks or even months: Winter was one round of continual coughing. As I started commuting this went down to about two colds which I could generally shake off in a month or less.
> Last year I really upped my touring mileage and I had a mild sniffle which pushed off after a few days.
> Financially it is only beneficial: we've been transporting ourselves and shopping by bike for the best part of 20 years. We spent a little over 2000€ on this bike in 2009:
> ...



Ooooh Andy, I have serious cargo bike envy 

I keep meaning to look into them.
Is that a bit of serious quality Teutonic engineering you've got there??


----------



## oreo_muncher (14 Oct 2020)

AuroraSaab said:


> Just being conscious of what you spend is helpful. Even writing it down can help. It's easy to fritter money away on stuff like takeaways or fancy coffee. These little indulgences add up over time.
> 
> I always look for a deal on stuff, cycling or otherwise. PlanetX have some nicer jerseys for £10, though mostly S or XL sizes left now.
> 
> ...


I do not eat take aways. I had to get rid of my pret monthly subscription  so now Im off the coffee, I really liked their coconut hazelnut lattes 

Thank you for sharing the links  Now Im tempted to buy more but already spent quite a bit this week on cycling 

Year 2 is going terrible, I miss everything from year 1. Meeting new people is so difficult since everything is online.I have not had to isolate so far.I went back home and have been home for nearly 2 weeks but I'll go back in 2 weeks. I can't cancel my contract for my accommodation so Im stuck paying for a 51 week contract when I could be living at home. Unless I find a replacement tenant but no one is looking for places to stay, everyone wants to move out and go back home.


----------



## oreo_muncher (14 Oct 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I feel a bit of an amateur! There was I, feeling quite pleased that I'm 18 months past my expected demise and now you come along and do " Top Trumps" with 9 years 😁
> In all seriousness I'm delighted to hear that.
> My specialist says my nearly 40 years of endurance running is certainly a factor in my longevity and I'm an "outlier" on the survival Bell curve.
> With regards to the cycling, it was Mrs Tenkay who encouraged me to have a go at cycling. She's an end to ender and has been cycling for years. She has four bikes and I have two so all is harmonious 🙂


How old are you?


----------



## oreo_muncher (14 Oct 2020)

mudsticks said:


> I'm kind of curious as to why you're asking.
> 
> You're still at Uni, so I'm guessing pretty young still - bad luck for being caught up there during Covid - especially if you're the sociable type.
> 
> ...


Yes Im the sociable type. If I don't find anyone I'll end up a spinster, approaching 20 and this whole 'teen love' thing you see in movies and tv never happened to me. Still yet to go on a single date or anything like that, and now covid is making it look unlikely to happen anytime soon.
My friends think I should study instead of spending all this time on my bike. I know myself quite well by now.


----------



## screenman (14 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> What bikes has she gifted you



Loads, the most recent a Focus Cayo Ultegra, Canyon 29er, GT MTB, Giant Defy and more. We both like treating each other well, as I am sure most couples do.


----------



## mudsticks (14 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> Yes Im the sociable type. If I don't find anyone I'll end up a spinster, approaching 20 and this whole 'teen love' thing you see in movies and tv never happened to me. Still yet to go on a single date or anything like that, and now covid is making it look unlikely to happen anytime soon.
> My friends think I should study instead of spending all this time on my bike. I know myself quite well by now.



Nearly twenty.. 

Oh no, pretty much one foot in the grave..

A friend of a friend spent nearly his whole time at art college out on his bike. 

His 'final piece' was hanging the mud spattered thing on the gallery wall, with some suitably pretentious arty bollix statement alongside. 

'pparently he graduated. 

I'll grant that if you're in engineering, or medieval poetry, then that might be hard to pull off.. 

But special Covid considerations etc etc. 



Believe me, a fit young twenty something, that hasn't spent his / her life chasing about looking for 'lurve' will be quite a catch for someone before tooo long..


----------



## vickster (14 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> Yes Im the sociable type. If I don't find anyone I'll end up a spinster, approaching 20 and this whole 'teen love' thing you see in movies and tv never happened to me.


You know it’s not real, right


----------



## DCBassman (14 Oct 2020)

My OH thinks it's great I get out and try and keep fit. But in general, thinks cyclists are nobbers, and with good reason...


----------



## fossyant (14 Oct 2020)

Hover Fly said:


> She doesn’t know it yet, but when I get round to building my ”just to annoy Eroica types”* bike it will have tubs.
> 
> *Frame from just after their cut-off date, hidden cables but large flange hubs etc.



My road bike is a year or so out of Eroica rules, I'll turn up on it one day as it's fab. My missus has pushed me to use the best road bike again recently (after my broken spine) - I only ride it down near our caravan in North Wales as the roads are stupidly busy near my home (hence MTB for me). Even she likes my best bike as I have a smile the moment I sit on it. Such a fab bike.


----------



## mudsticks (14 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> Yes Im the sociable type. If I don't find anyone I'll end up a spinster, approaching 20 and this whole 'teen love' thing you see in movies and tv never happened to me. Still yet to go on a single date or anything like that, and now covid is making it look unlikely to happen anytime soon.
> My friends think I should study instead of spending all this time on my bike. I know myself quite well by now.



I wonder if there's one if those charity bike refurb places near you where you could volunteer - and possibly pick up some new skills.. 

Or something similar.

Its an old chestnut, but volunteering and getting involved in projects that are helping other people is a good way to meet like minded folk.

It's also quite a good way to meet _nice _people.

Oh and your forum name reminds me that last year on a cycling trip in Spain I discovered that horréo, is Spanish for granary.. 

Which I'm guessing is the origin of the biscuit brand. 

How's that for a fascinating factoid to distract you??


----------



## C R (14 Oct 2020)

mudsticks said:


> I wonder if there's one if those charity bike refurb places near you where you could volunteer - and possibly pick up some new skills..
> 
> Or something similar.
> 
> ...


Pedant correction, hórreo is *Galician* for granary, but good spot in the similarity.


----------



## mudsticks (14 Oct 2020)

C R said:


> Pedant correction, hórreo is *Galician* for granary, but good spot in the similarity.




Thank you darling 

I _love _it when you _correct me _

P. S. And I was cycling past lots of em, in Galicia, for part of that trip - so in a way that makes me feel even _more _cultured


----------



## C R (14 Oct 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Thank you darling
> 
> I _love _it when you _correct me _
> 
> P. S. And I was cycling past lots of em, in Galicia, for part of that trip - so in a way that makes me feel even _more _cultured


Now, now, enough of the retranca.


----------



## mudsticks (14 Oct 2020)

C R said:


> Now, now, enough of the retranca.



Lo siento, no entiendo tu signifidaco 

'retranca'


----------



## RichardB (14 Oct 2020)

Get a room, you two.


----------



## C R (14 Oct 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Lo siento, no entiendo tu signifidaco
> 
> 'retranca'


Sorry, just trying to be light-hearted, but I'm not good at it, it's Galician for sarcasm.


----------



## mudsticks (14 Oct 2020)

Oh and also 

@oreo_muncher 

Have it on good authority from me, _some _chaps can be _really_ quite annoying. 

Honestly, there's plenty of other potentially fun stuff to do, that doesn't involve coupling up. 

In fact, come to think of it, most of my favourite girlfriends are single. 

Out having larks, untramelled by menfolk, and their demands.. 



But I know.. The grass is always greener, etc etc.


----------



## mudsticks (14 Oct 2020)

C R said:


> Sorry, just trying to be light-hearted, but I'm not good at it, it's Galician for sarcasm.



Oh thanks  that's great, I shall try to work it into some witty repartee.

If we're ever allowed to travel again


----------



## Reynard (14 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> Yes Im the sociable type. If I don't find anyone I'll end up a spinster, approaching 20 and this whole 'teen love' thing you see in movies and tv never happened to me. Still yet to go on a single date or anything like that, and now covid is making it look unlikely to happen anytime soon.
> My friends think I should study instead of spending all this time on my bike. I know myself quite well by now.



Hah, at 20 I was an automotive engineering undergrad, something of an introverted and bookish geekette with a passion for motor racing. I was one of three girls on my degree course, and despite the overabundance of testosterone at a predominantly engineering-based Uni (Brunel), other than the occasional foray (still good friends with a couple of my "dates" more than two decades later), I preferred my own company and still do.

After some rather disastrous subsequent relationships, my heart and I don't really talk that much anymore. I'm now of a mind that if love happens, it happens, and if it doesn't, I'm happy with the status quo.

You do need to spend time on your studies. Working on your own is a big part of doing a degree (I've gone through a BEng, MEng and PhD in my time) but you do need an escape valve as well. Cycling is yours, motor racing was, and still is mine.  As long as you can achieve the right balance, you'll be fine.


----------



## mudsticks (14 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Hah, at 20 I was an automotive engineering undergrad, something of an introverted and bookish geekette with a passion for motor racing. I was one of three girls on my degree course, and despite the overabundance of testosterone at a predominantly engineering-based Uni (Brunel), other than the occasional foray (still good friends with a couple of my "dates" more than two decades later), I preferred my own company and still do.
> 
> After some rather disastrous subsequent relationships, my heart and I don't really talk that much anymore. I'm now of a mind that if love happens, it happens, and if it doesn't, I'm happy with the status quo.
> 
> You do need to spend time on your studies. Working on your own is a big part of doing a degree (I've gone through a BEng, MEng and PhD in my time) but you do need an escape valve as well. Cycling is yours, motor racing was, and still is mine.  As long as you can achieve the right balance, you'll be fine.



This is very sensible advice from @Reynard 
Completing your studies is important, for your own self worth, as well as for future employment prospects - shows you can stick at something. 

It's very hard to study by yourself, especially with Internet distractions 
but you must. 

- And definitely go cycling too 

Don't worry about romantic relationships right now. 

Plenty of time for that later, if you feel the need . 

Maybe we need to check you've finished your assignments before we chat to you on here.. 

Ha - I'd feel a proper hypocrite doing that, I did complete my studies, but did plenty of mucking about too


----------



## Reynard (14 Oct 2020)

mudsticks said:


> This is very sensible advice from @Reynard
> Completing your studies is important, for your own self worth, as well as for future employment prospects - shows you can stick at something.
> 
> It's very hard to study by yourself, especially with Internet distractions
> ...



Oh, I did my fair share of mucking around. What student hasn't? 

I wasn't helped by the fact that when I was at Brunel, there was a bookshop in nearby Isleworth that specialised in motoring and motorsport books as well as OOP magazines and memorabilia. If I had a break in lectures, it was a good bet that was where I would be found if I wasn't on campus... 

Besides, a girl can't have too many books...


----------



## mudsticks (14 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Oh, I did my fair share of mucking around. What student hasn't?
> 
> I wasn't helped by the fact that when I was at Brunel, there was a bookshop in nearby Isleworth that specialised in motoring and motorsport books as well as OOP magazines and memorabilia. If I had a break in lectures, it was a good bet that was where I would be found if I wasn't on campus...
> 
> Besides, a girl can't have too many books...



Oh absolutely, 

I see them (books) as an effective form of insulation - _especially_ if, like me, you live in a trailer.. 

Plus there's the stack of half read ones.. by the bed to rest the tea cup on


----------



## Reynard (14 Oct 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Oh absolutely,
> 
> I see them (books) as an effective form of insulation - _especially_ if, like me, you live in a trailer..
> 
> Plus there's the stack of half read ones.. by the bed to rest the tea cup on



Are you sure we weren't separated at birth? 

And that's without all the old Autosport back-issues plus the archive that I maintain.


----------



## mudsticks (14 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Are you sure we weren't separated at birth?
> 
> And that's without all the old Autosport back-issues plus the archive that I maintain.



Yes, I'm probs your slightly muddier, possibly less studious, but not-really-so-very-evil twin sister 

On the upside however, I think perhaps our middle aged meanderings, have driven our protagonist back to her books


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (14 Oct 2020)

Really you can have too many books


but the bar is quite high

especially if you read the books - or they are relevant reference to things you do

but when I was at University cycling was my release - I developed an attitude of "oh - wonder where that track goes" and wandering down a path that might - or might not - be OK for a road(ish) bike (in the 1970s) with no tread, drops, and 10 gears - and just see what happens. After all - I could always just go back

Then - some time later - I would start wondering if i could get back to Hall in time for dinner (male - dinner is important) and take the OS map out of its plastic bag on the luggage rack and try to work out where I was

Wife seems to accept that I am better off if I wander off on my bike every now and again - OK every damn day over lockdown for 1 hour (as specified) - possibly plus a bit or so)
a year and a bit ago my ebike was starting to look a bit 'used' - to get it back to perfect would cost over £100 - quite a lot over - just for the parts
although good on Powacycle for still supporting them

so - as you do -I figured out that it would be best to spend over £1200 on a new ebike - because it would be better - and sell the old ebike
so I did - a nice bloke called Peter - it was probably Petr - bought it (with 2 functioning batteries) bought the old one and now I have a great new ebike (1 year old - 2700+ miles so far)

anyway - wife is quite happy for me to disappear fro 2 hours a day and beleives that I cycle round a load of canals or go and look at planes at the airport



she either totally trusts me (possibly based on 'who else would have me') or has a tracker on my phone (well you have to track your ride - don;t you???)


----------



## AuroraSaab (14 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> Yes Im the sociable type. If I don't find anyone I'll end up a spinster, approaching 20 and this whole 'teen love' thing you see in movies and tv never happened to me....



I sympathise. There's so much pressure on young people nowadays to be in relationships and it's easy to think you are missing out and it will never happen. As we say in Yorkshire though, 'There's a lid for every pot' and you will find someone who appreciates you, bike and all, in your own time.

Romantic films are bs to be honest. Enduring relationships are those based on mutual respect and friendship, not being swept off your feet or love at first sight. I know it's hard but once we are through all this you will be able to socialise and meet people again. Both my kids at uni are struggling a bit atm - banned from mixing outside their bubble group and my daughter is on 14 days isolation as a girl in her flat has covid. Booked a hotel to visit them this weekend but can't see daughter and possibly can't see son if they ramp up the restrictions tomorrow.


----------



## Reynard (14 Oct 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Yes, I'm probs your slightly muddier, possibly less studious, but not-really-so-very-evil twin sister
> 
> On the upside however, I think perhaps our middle aged meanderings, have driven our protagonist back to her books



I'll raise a  to that! Chin chin!


----------



## Reynard (14 Oct 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Really you can have too many books
> 
> 
> but the bar is quite high
> ...



Really? 

I am the sort of person you do not want to set loose in a bookshop or any other emporium (bricks and mortar or internet) that sells books...


----------



## C R (14 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Really?
> 
> I am the sort of person you do not want to set loose in a bookshop or any other emporium (bricks and mortar or internet) that sells books...


I agree, it is impossible to have too many books. Finding the space to keep them is another story.


----------



## Reynard (15 Oct 2020)

C R said:


> I agree, it is impossible to have too many books. Finding the space to keep them is another story.



Umm, yes, well...


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (15 Oct 2020)

except for some seriously collectable books - a book should be something to be used - i.e. read - a book that sits on a shelf for decades is just an ornament


I suspect the book shelves on some politicians 'Zoom' interviews come into this category - probably bought by the yard ( whcih seems to be a thing)

I have a friend that decided that he would not go anywhere in the UK unless he had the OS map of the area
over a period of time he built up quite a large collection of maps
but after a while - the map was of little use as it was many years since he bought it - so he made a rule that it had to be still relevant
so he started to build up duplicates
he has an impressive collection of OS maps
which is interesting in itself because you can compare different versions - and - yes - I could spend hours with2-3 maps on a large table and examining the differences

but - normally - books don't change - much

and once I read a book - most of them are just read and done
some - NO 
Lord of the Rings comes to mind - read if x times - I lost count after 5 or 6 - read something different every time
and every time reveals something unseen
others - second reading just points out the flaws I didn't spot first time 
or second time through I spot simplistic and amateur literary methods and phrasing that was not clear first time

so - basically - once a book has been read - if it is important - keep it - if not think
maybe keep it and read again in a while - and if good still keep - 

book shelves should contain book that mean something to you

not just books you have read


unless you have a full sized library you need to fill
of you are a politician and need a good background fro video calls


is it only me that would print out dodgy book dust covers and put them on normal books - then see how long before journalists spot them

nah - not just me


----------



## Reynard (15 Oct 2020)

Mmmmm, well the majority of my books pertain to my hobbies i.e. motor racing, photography, military history, space flight, cooking, poetry, cats, plus mechanical engineering and materials technology. I'm an avid reader of sci-fi & fantasy, so am well served there too.

I also write. A writer who doesn't read...


----------



## C R (15 Oct 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> except for some seriously collectable books - a book should be something to be used - i.e. read - a book that sits on a shelf for decades is just an ornament
> 
> 
> I suspect the book shelves on some politicians 'Zoom' interviews come into this category - probably bought by the yard ( whcih seems to be a thing)
> ...


I sort of agree, but I tend to get attached to books, and trying to do a cull ends up an excuse to read some of them again, and the cull is never quite as brutal as it should have been. A bit like having tons of bikes, probably only a small number get used regularly, but there could always be a time to ride any of the others, so they can't really go.


----------



## mudsticks (15 Oct 2020)

C R said:


> I sort of agree, but I tend to get attached to books, and trying to do a cull ends up an excuse to read some of them again, and the cull is never quite as brutal as it should have been. A bit like having tons of bikes, probably only a small number get used regularly, but there could always be a time to ride any of the others, so they can't really go.



Of course, there's lots of reasons to keep books. 
Ones you've loved, ones you may yet come to love. 

The everyday well thumbed references, and the others with obscure nuggets of wisdom yet to be revealed. 

Then there's the ones you like to lend out, whole shelfuls that visitors will borrow for long dark nights in caravans with patchy wifi. 

The books you shared with your own children, which the next generation might enjoy. 

The books given by dear friends, no longer seen. 

The old penguin editions of novels purchased by now departed parents, but perused by this curious child. 

Even the books written by ones own parents. 

All those, and of course the journals of various lifelong enthusiasms. 

The technical manuals necessary for work, and on and on. 

The Internets OK for some stuff. 

But somehow, until its been written in a book it doesn't have the same heft. 

I'm always trying to prune the books, and then like you say, you end up sat there reading them. 

Oh and don't get me started in on _maps... _


----------



## mudsticks (15 Oct 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> of you are a politician and need a good background fro video calls
> 
> 
> is it only me that would print out dodgy book dust covers and put them on normal books - then see how long before journalists spot them
> ...



Did you see that picture, where an ace school librarian had placed a whole row of apposite titles facing forwards on the shelf, as a backdrop to one of Jonsons wafflathons ?? 

Must dig it out, it was _very _good


----------



## C R (15 Oct 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Did you see that picture, where an ace school librarian had placed a whole row of apposite titles facing forwards on the shelf, as a backdrop to one of Jonsons wafflathons ??
> 
> Must dig it out, it was _very _good


Was it this one?

https://www.theguardian.com/books/2020/aug/28/librarian-books-boris-johnson-school

Interesting story.

Sorry OP, we have now truly derailed your thread, this is my last off topic contribution, I promise.


----------



## mudsticks (15 Oct 2020)

C R said:


> Was it this one?
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/books/2020/aug/28/librarian-books-boris-johnson-school
> 
> ...



Yes that's the one 

It's OK CR, I believe our work here is done. 

I think we've thoroughly convinced our OP that studying (and cycling) is more important than worrying about romantic entanglements.. 

She's seen the calibre, and tone of aged talents on offer, and has henceforth eschewed all further engagements.. 

Sensible woman


----------



## vickster (15 Oct 2020)

The OP is probably wondering what are these book things the wrinklies are wittering about


----------



## mudsticks (15 Oct 2020)

vickster said:


> The OP is probably wondering what are these book things the wrinklies are wittering about



Hmn I wouldn't be so sure. 

'Books actual' seem to be very popular among the youngsters I know. 

It's almost as if they're reappreciating their retro charm.


----------



## Rusty Nails (15 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Really?
> 
> I am the sort of person you do not want to set loose in a bookshop or any other emporium (bricks and mortar or internet) that sells books...



Hay-on -Wye has cost me a fortune in books I just had to have then never read.


----------



## VeganWheels (15 Oct 2020)

My Wife thinks my new hobby is great,until I spend more £££,lost count of the amount of times, I have now heard 'I never spend that kind of money on myself'


----------



## Will Spin (15 Oct 2020)

I used to have a significant other until I started cycling.


----------



## Vantage (15 Oct 2020)

I was a regular cyclist when I met Pam so she really should have known what she was getting herself into. 
Forward a couple years and I got the "You love that bike more than me" crap. 
Forward a couple years more and she's accepted it and in many ways, understands it. 
I still get the "Do you two want some alone time?" when she catches me tinkering or polishing it. All in good humour though


----------



## simongt (15 Oct 2020)

si_c said:


> bikes in the house is a sore point


Then aren't I the lucky one - ! The GLW doesn't drive, so bikes pretty much everywhere locally as do I. Of the nine bikes between us, all are kept in the house - !


----------



## Vantage (15 Oct 2020)

simongt said:


> Then aren't I the lucky one - ! The GLW doesn't drive, so bikes pretty much everywhere locally as do I. Of the nine bikes between us, all are kept in the house - !



Mine lives in the living room, where I can gaze lovingly at it 
My house, my rules


----------



## Reynard (15 Oct 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Of course, there's lots of reasons to keep books.
> Ones you've loved, ones you may yet come to love.
> 
> The everyday well thumbed references, and the others with obscure nuggets of wisdom yet to be revealed.
> ...



Well, the ultimate advantage of a book is that the battery never runs out. 

A friend of mine sells books for a living. I have reserved a tome on Henri Toivonen that just came in. 

P.S. My bikes live in the house. They have a nice spot in the hallway. The cats like to perch on the saddles sometimes.


----------



## Sniper68 (15 Oct 2020)

Vantage said:


> Mine lives in the living room, where I can gaze lovingly at it
> My house, my rules


My Ti bike lives in the Bedroom.We have fitted wardrobes."My" designated wardrobe space goes around the corner so minus the wheels the bike fits nicely
My wardrobe space,my rules


----------



## mudsticks (15 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Well, the ultimate advantage of a book is that the battery never runs out.
> 
> A friend of mine sells books for a living. I have reserved a tome on Henri Toivonen that just came in.
> 
> P.S. My bikes live in the house. They have a nice spot in the hallway. The cats like to perch on the saddles sometimes.





Sniper68 said:


> My Ti bike lives in the Bedroom.We have fitted wardrobes."My" designated wardrobe space goes around the corner so minus the wheels the bike fits nicely
> My wardrobe space,my rules



Ah, the delights of having a large barn.. 

Space for everything. 

Bikes, books, 
even a few bits of farm kit . 

Including the cat 🙀


----------



## vickster (15 Oct 2020)

There’s usually one bike in the lounge (presently on the turbo for rehab ), 3 in the Asgard and currently one in the shed


----------



## raleighnut (15 Oct 2020)

You need a rack on one bike for em,


----------



## Reynard (15 Oct 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Ah, the delights of having a large barn..
> 
> Space for everything.
> 
> ...



I have a large garage / utility room, which amounts to pretty well much the same thing.  

Good tinkering space comes as standard.


----------



## Reynard (15 Oct 2020)

raleighnut said:


> You need a rack on one bike for em,
> 
> View attachment 552593
> 
> ...



The kittizens of Raleighnut Towers seem to approve of that trike...


----------



## oreo_muncher (15 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> Loads, the most recent a Focus Cayo Ultegra, Canyon 29er, GT MTB, Giant Defy and more. We both like treating each other well, as I am sure most couples do.





mudsticks said:


> Nearly twenty..
> 
> Oh no, pretty much one foot in the grave..
> 
> ...


I have no idea where to meet potential dating material with this whole covid thing and I never seem to be anyone's type even though Im in good shape, think it's my facial features- they're not considered attractive.


----------



## oreo_muncher (15 Oct 2020)

mudsticks said:


> I wonder if there's one if those charity bike refurb places near you where you could volunteer - and possibly pick up some new skills..
> 
> Or something similar.
> 
> ...


Are there any near Notts? Cool fact


----------



## oreo_muncher (15 Oct 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Oh and also
> 
> @oreo_muncher
> 
> ...


That is true lots of guys are annoying but not all. I am getting lonely being by myself all the time  I could use some company.


----------



## Reynard (15 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> I have no idea where to meet potential dating material with this whole covid thing and I never seem to be anyone's type even though Im in good shape, think it's my facial features- they're not considered attractive.



Pfegh! A pretty face can hide an ugly personality.

It's your personality and your heart that's the most important. it's about being kind, generous, funny, loyal, understanding - all those little things that we value so much.

And besides, looks fade eventually, but the heart stays true to itself.

FWIW, I'm short, curvy, very much a plain jane and have all the subtlety of a sledgehammer. Nowt to write home about in the looks department for sure. But i'm happy in my skin.


----------



## oreo_muncher (15 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Hah, at 20 I was an automotive engineering undergrad, something of an introverted and bookish geekette with a passion for motor racing. I was one of three girls on my degree course, and despite the overabundance of testosterone at a predominantly engineering-based Uni (Brunel), other than the occasional foray (still good friends with a couple of my "dates" more than two decades later), I preferred my own company and still do.
> 
> After some rather disastrous subsequent relationships, my heart and I don't really talk that much anymore. I'm now of a mind that if love happens, it happens, and if it doesn't, I'm happy with the status quo.
> 
> You do need to spend time on your studies. Working on your own is a big part of doing a degree (I've gone through a BEng, MEng and PhD in my time) but you do need an escape valve as well. Cycling is yours, motor racing was, and still is mine.  As long as you can achieve the right balance, you'll be fine.


My course is about 80% females if not more! I am tired of my own company, it's becoming miserable. Im not actively looking for this love thing, I hoped it would come along but it has not.

Not doing great with my studies, feeling really unmotivated. I hate how everything is online. The material is dry and it's not engaging. What's your PhD in? I spend way more time cycling or doing nothing than studying sadly.


----------



## rivers (15 Oct 2020)

Two of my bikes have their own room (summer bike and TT bike). I mean the room is also my home office for those work from home days, and is sometimes a guest room. Summer bike is currently on the turbo for winter training. The winter bike and wife's e-bike live in the shed. In the off chance we have a house guest, the bikes move across the landing to the wife's home studio.


----------



## oreo_muncher (15 Oct 2020)

AuroraSaab said:


> I sympathise. There's so much pressure on young people nowadays to be in relationships and it's easy to think you are missing out and it will never happen. As we say in Yorkshire though, 'There's a lid for every pot' and you will find someone who appreciates you, bike and all, in your own time.
> 
> Romantic films are bs to be honest. Enduring relationships are those based on mutual respect and friendship, not being swept off your feet or love at first sight. I know it's hard but once we are through all this you will be able to socialise and meet people again. Both my kids at uni are struggling a bit atm - banned from mixing outside their bubble group and my daughter is on 14 days isolation as a girl in her flat has covid. Booked a hotel to visit them this weekend but can't see daughter and possibly can't see son if they ramp up the restrictions tomorrow.


That's a cute saying  I don't want them to be just someone Im dating, I also want to consider them as my best friend. That's a shame with the whole isolation and hotel situation. Im stuck at home, I was meant to go for 5 days and then someone in my flat at uni tested positive for covid and now I can't go back till everything settles. I just hope no one ate the vegan cheese I left in the fridge, they can eat my bread but just not the vegan cheese!


----------



## oreo_muncher (15 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Pfegh! A pretty face can hide an ugly personality.
> 
> It's your personality and your heart that's the most important. it's about being kind, generous, funny, loyal, understanding - all those little things that we value so much.
> 
> ...


I don't know how my personality measures up. I am not picky about looks myself, I like people who are smart and have a wicked sense of humour, I'll be okay if they're not into cycling.


----------



## oreo_muncher (15 Oct 2020)

mudsticks said:


> This is very sensible advice from @Reynard
> Completing your studies is important, for your own self worth, as well as for future employment prospects - shows you can stick at something.
> 
> It's very hard to study by yourself, especially with Internet distractions
> ...


Hahaha uni work is not going great I must admit! It's hard studying whilst I am at home. Went cycling yesterday and doing the 117km on Saturday apparently? I am a master procrastinator I must admit.


----------



## oreo_muncher (15 Oct 2020)

vickster said:


> The OP is probably wondering what are these book things the wrinklies are wittering about


You read my mind! I have never picked up a cycling book in my life...


----------



## Reynard (15 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> My course is about 80% females if not more! I am tired of my own company, it's becoming miserable. Im not actively looking for this love thing, I hoped it would come along but it has not.
> 
> Not doing great with my studies, feeling really unmotivated. I hate how everything is online. The material is dry and it's not engaging. What's your PhD in? I spend way more time cycling or doing nothing than studying sadly.



My PhD is in the area of composites and racing car crash testing. I worked on developing a small-scale version of one of the FIA crash test procedures to determine the efficacy of different lay-ups when subjected to perpendicular (side) impacts prior to translating that into the full-scale crash tests.

Needless to say, I had a *smashing* time 

What's your degree course in, btw? Just curious xxx


----------



## mudsticks (15 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> Are there any near Notts? Cool fact


I have no idea - I'm in Devon - there's one near here - but t'internet is good for looking things like this up i've heard...



oreo_muncher said:


> That is true lots of guys are annoying but not all. I am getting lonely being by myself all the time  I could use some company.



sympathies - it is hard for lots of folks who are naturally gregarious right now - and Uni is supposed to be a good time for stuff like that.




oreo_muncher said:


> I have no idea where to meet potential dating material with this whole covid thing and I never seem to be anyone's type even though Im in good shape, think it's my facial features- they're not considered attractive.



I'm sure you're face is absolutely fine - and also even surer that there are far more interesting and attractive things about you other than that.

At least if you're not 'standard issue' attractive you'll avoid the attentions of the shallow sorts.

I didn't really like the way i looked much, at your age neither - but looking back at photos i was absolutely fine - i still am now as it happens - but all that seems so much less important - compared with personality - compatible interests - sense of humour - just being generally a nice enough person - when you're looking for a relationship.

And after all your main concern here seems to be researching the compatibility of long term relationships with a serious biking habit.

I suspect someone from your area would be better placed to speak about clubs you could join, to meet other cyclists if that was your kind of thing.


----------



## Oldhippy (15 Oct 2020)

I'm not allowed in a bookshop without a responsible adult. I had 3000 last time I counted and every copy of Nat Geo magazine since Jan 63.


----------



## Reynard (15 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> You read my mind! I have never picked up a cycling book in my life...



Neither have I 

I'm more like this...


----------



## Reynard (15 Oct 2020)

Oldhippy said:


> I'm not allowed in a bookshop without a responsible adult. I had 3000 last time I counted and every copy of Nat Geo magazine since Jan 63.



Lightweight!!!


----------



## oreo_muncher (15 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> My PhD is in the area of composites and racing car crash testing. I worked on developing a small-scale version of one of the FIA crash test procedures to determine the efficacy of different lay-ups when subjected to perpendicular (side) impacts prior to translating that into the full-scale crash tests.
> 
> Needless to say, I had a *smashing* time
> 
> What's your degree course in, btw? Just curious xxx


So you're really smart  Are you working in the car crash testing field now or..?

Neuroscience...


----------



## Oldhippy (15 Oct 2020)

Mine are mainly ancient history pertaining to Mesopotamia and Egypt etc, ancient languages and love my sci fi.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Oct 2020)

I no longer have a significant other but she had no problem with me cycling latterly. In earlier days we often went cycling together until Parkinson’s put paid to that. We went cycle camping regularly at weekends and also toured for holidays. I have no problem cycling on my own which I now prefer but returning to an empty house is not nice. Picture from years ago.


----------



## Reynard (15 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> So you're really smart  Are you working in the car crash testing field now or..?
> 
> Neuroscience...



No, not anymore.

I accidentally fell into motorsport photography and writing / journalism while I was doing my PhD, and I've scratched about as a freelance since.

Covid's put pay to most of that, but I'm working on an anthology of poems and on a novel, so plenty to keep me occupied.


----------



## Reynard (15 Oct 2020)

Oldhippy said:


> Mine are mainly ancient history pertaining to Mesopotamia and Egypt etc, ancient languages and love my sci fi.



Actually, that sounds really neat. I've dabbled in ancient history, but prefer modern (WW2) military history. Sci-fi though - that's the overlap. I'm a big sci-fi geekette.


----------



## Oldhippy (15 Oct 2020)

I too have the WW2 section mainly German armed forces and politics 30-45.


----------



## oreo_muncher (15 Oct 2020)

mudsticks said:


> I have no idea - I'm in Devon - there's one near here - but t'internet is good for looking things like this up i've heard...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do I Google? 

Feel like my uni experience is ruined 

I'm at the uni cycling club. I should probably join a 2nd cycling club. 

I don't know if I'll find anyone that likes my personality, I am a lot different to other people. I don't really like the way I look


----------



## mudsticks (15 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> What do I Google?
> 
> Feel like my uni experience is ruined
> 
> ...



Well there's here 

https://www.nottinghambikeworks.org.uk/

For a start.. 
I cannot believe I'm doing the googling for someone who is younger than both my kids
It's hilarious 

And secondly my dear, its an old cliché, but first you have to learn to love yourself, before expecting anyone else to do it. 

Either you'll end up trying to pretend you're someone you're not - exhausting, and pointless. 

Or you'll end up disrespecting them, for showing an interest in someone you don't think is worth it. 


But TBH judging by the reaction to your research on here, you'd be any cyclists dream girl. 
So long as you stay fit enough you'll be in front most of the time, and they'll be looking at something other than your doubtless perfectly nice face. 

Plus let them store as many bikes as is deemed necessary in the bedroom. 

Honestly you'!! be fine. 

But yes I take your point about your Uni experience not being what you'd hoped for. 

I hereby give you permission to go off on a mahoosive long bike tour after all this Covid business is over, and have some fun, maybe even meet other cyclists that way. 

In the meantime back to those neuroscience studies. 

N. B. Just a few guys seem to be intimidated by bright women.. Ignore them, and their insecurities - they're really not worth bothering with


----------



## RichardB (15 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Really?
> 
> I am the sort of person you do not want to set loose in a bookshop or any other emporium (bricks and mortar or internet) that sells books...



When I got married the first time, a friend referred to the union as "the merging of the libraries". I have cut back from my student days, but I still have an entire wall of a spare room with a Billy bookcase floor to ceiling, and each shelf overfilled (books stacked in front of books, etc). I need to have a clearout, but I can't find anywhere here (West Wales) where I could find a good home for them.


----------



## RichardB (15 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> I have no idea where to meet potential dating material with this whole covid thing and I never seem to be anyone's type even though Im in good shape, think it's my facial features- they're not considered attractive.



Any man worth having won't care about your facial features, or even your fitness level, if the chemistry is right. It helps if you are confident, but above all you need to be kind. If you're a nice person (andf from your posts I am guessing you are, despite my first waspish comment to you) then the right person will come along and you will know. Be patient, and have fun while you're waiting. All will be well.


----------



## Rusty Nails (15 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> That is true lots of guys are annoying but not all. I am getting lonely being by myself all the time  I could use some company.



Do universities still have cycling clubs? Good way to meet people with similar interests. If not is there a local cycling club you could join?


----------



## Reynard (15 Oct 2020)

RichardB said:


> When I got married the first time, a friend referred to the union as "the merging of the libraries". I have cut back from my student days, but I still have an entire wall of a spare room with a Billy bookcase floor to ceiling, and each shelf overfilled (books stacked in front of books, etc). I need to have a clearout, but I can't find anywhere here (West Wales) where I could find a good home for them.



You could always trebuchet them over to East Cambridgeshire... 

You know you're in trouble when even your bathroom has bookshelves...  But then again, a girl's gotta have some reading material while she's, well, doing what a girl's gotta do.


----------



## Reynard (15 Oct 2020)

mudsticks said:


> N. B. Just a few guys seem to be intimidated by bright women.. Ignore them, and their insecurities - they're really not worth bothering with



Tell me about it... Hrmph...


----------



## Oldhippy (15 Oct 2020)

Books are acceptable in any room in my world.


----------



## Reynard (15 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> Neuroscience...



Ah, biological sciences... 

I'll be the first to admit that science-y stuff can be dry. Guess any lab time you might have had has been pulled, huh?


----------



## Oldhippy (15 Oct 2020)

I even have my bed lined with bookshelves. You just never know when you wake up in the night and 'I wonder if' and I can look stuff up and make notes.


----------



## oreo_muncher (15 Oct 2020)

Rusty Nails said:


> Do universities still have cycling clubs? Good way to meet people with similar interests. If not is there a local cycling club you could join?


The cycling club was pausedfor a bit but should resume soon.


----------



## Magpies (15 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> Neuroscience...



Ah, neuroscience - the final frontier. How exciting! If I could start my research career all over again, I'd study neuroscience.


----------



## Oldhippy (15 Oct 2020)

Neuroscience is a field that is never ending I suspect. If it were possible for example to figure out what 50% of the brain can do let alone all of it I think it would transform humanity. Sadly too many vested interests from that would try to capitalise on it for control. I do genuinely think we as a species are so much more capable than we think right now though. Slightly off original topic now though.


----------



## Magpies (15 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> I'll be the first to admit that science-y stuff can be dry.



Never!


----------



## Reynard (15 Oct 2020)

Magpies said:


> Never!





It's much more fun smashing stuff on an instron in a lab, though.  My fellow researchers tended to decline working in the impact testing lab when I had a machine booked.

I sort of neglected to tell people that when composites shatter, it sounds like a gun going off at close quarters. 

Watching them jump was... amusing...

Mind, I *do* have a rather twisted sense of humour.


----------



## Magpies (15 Oct 2020)

Oldhippy said:


> Neuroscience is a field that is never ending I suspect


Many fields are. It never ceases to amaze me how little we humans really know about ourselves and the world(s) around us.



Oldhippy said:


> Slightly off original topic now though.


Science is a global community in a way that other things I've done in my life are not. I'm sure that the OP will have many opportunities to meet interesting people. A bit like cycling!


----------



## Oldhippy (15 Oct 2020)

It is never too late to learn either. I learn new stuff every day! Even reading dusty old theories and applying a different view or idea can completely change the way we view the past and how we got to where we are now. Sadly academia still sticks rigidly to to its own disciplines and if they crossed referenced findings with each other we would learn more faster.


----------



## Sniper68 (15 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> You read my mind! I have never picked up a cycling book in my life...


I've not picked up a book(to read) in my adult life In fact the last time I read a book cover to cover would have been pre-1984 ie my school years!
My daughter is a bookworm,always has been.She'd read all the Harry Potter books,Lord of the Rings and The Hobbit before she went to high school,that's as well as the usual kids stuff,Famous Five etc,etc..She reads every day


----------



## Elybazza61 (15 Oct 2020)

After being a bit sceptical (although pleased I was keeping fit) she now has 4 bikes and we are now car less.

I am even getting prodded about a tandem


----------



## RichardB (15 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> You know you're in trouble when even your bathroom has bookshelves...  But then again, a girl's gotta have some reading material while she's, well, doing what a girl's gotta do.



Entire wall of 'study', probably 30-40 linear metres of books.
Pile in bathroom for immediate perusal.
Pile on table outside bathroom, either on way back to shelves or 'prospects' for later.
Pile next to bed, probably 5-6 that I am in the middle of.
Kindle next to bed, containing 2-300 books, just in case I need to revisit the Sherlock Holmes stories in the correct order _again_.
Shed/workshop full of boxes of Mum's books, to be sorted out and kept/disposed of, 18 years after her demise.
Also Dad's books, ditto, 32 years on.

I have a complicated relationship with books.


----------



## All uphill (15 Oct 2020)

mudsticks said:


> I'm kind of curious as to why you're asking.
> 
> You're still at Uni, so I'm guessing pretty young still - bad luck for being caught up there during Covid - especially if you're the sociable type.
> 
> ...





Sniper68 said:


> I've not picked up a book(to read) in my adult life In fact the last time I read a book cover to cover would have been pre-1984 ie my school years!
> My daughter is a bookworm,always has been.She'd read all the Harry Potter books,Lord of the Rings and The Hobbit before she went to high school,that's as well as the usual kids stuff,Famous Five etc,etc..She reads every day


I can imagine lots of alternative lives, but I seriously cannot imagine a life without books.

I may need to write a book about a life without books - or has that already been done?


----------



## MrAverage (15 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> What does your significant other think of your cycling hobby, I know some of you on here spend a vast amount of time on your bikes whilst some much less or just for commuting, so would be interesting to see different people's stories. Do they support it? Do they think it's excessive and that you spend too much time on the bike? Or do they share your hobby?


So far I have not been putting a lot of time into it but we will discuss it as we go and hopefully head off any big showdowns. Ideally I would like to get out on the bikes as a family as much as possible. At the moment the main concern is for my safety when I am out, I stop and send a text when in longer cycles just to confirm all is ok


----------



## Tail End Charlie (15 Oct 2020)

Oldhippy said:


> Books are acceptable in any room in my world.


I think you can tell a lot about a person on examining the books they have in the toilet.
Currently mine are "Invasion" - the various invasions of (and counter measures to) Britain. An encyclopedia of knots. Two maps of North Wales and Western Scotland (you can but dream huh?)


----------



## DCLane (15 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> Hahaha uni work is not going great I must admit! It's hard studying whilst I am at home. Went cycling yesterday and doing the 117km on Saturday apparently? I am a master procrastinator I must admit.



I'm going to put my 'academic' hat on for a moment having given this advice to many of my university students: get yourself back into the study routine now before it's too late. 2nd year neurosciences? It's going to get tough otherwise. This year counts for 25%/33% of your degree (if Nott'm Uni / Trent).

Concentrate on your studies young lady. The rest will sort itself out. Honestly.

OK. Having taken the slightly patronising 'academic' hat off  ...

... you'll find someone. Young, healthy, intelligent. They're a good starting point.

My eldest's got a similar issue: his engineering course at Lincoln is 95% male and he is too busy studying in 3rd year to do anything else. Let alone be in a relationship.

As to finding local clubs? I'm aware of a triathlete cyclist from Kingston who's 2nd year at Nottingham Trent and I think he's in the uni and West Bridgford clubs.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Oct 2020)

Tail End Charlie said:


> I think you can tell a lot about a person on examining the books they have in the toilet.
> Currently mine are "Invasion" - the various invasions of (and counter measures to) Britain. An encyclopedia of knots. Two maps of North Wales and Western Scotland (you can but dream huh?)



You should study Knot theory. There’s an area of mathematics devoted to it, called topology. Anyone guess what my degree is in?


----------



## RichardB (15 Oct 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Anyone guess what my degree is in?



Er, Gender Studies? Critical Race Theory? Vexillology?


----------



## C R (15 Oct 2020)

All uphill said:


> I can imagine lots of alternative lives, but I seriously cannot imagine a life without books.
> 
> I may need to write a book about a life without books - or has that already been done?


Fahrenheit 451?


----------



## pjd57 (15 Oct 2020)

She's got used to it and finds plenty of errands to send me on. Keeps her petrol bill down.


----------



## Reynard (15 Oct 2020)

RichardB said:


> Entire wall of 'study', probably 30-40 linear metres of books.
> Pile in bathroom for immediate perusal.
> Pile on table outside bathroom, either on way back to shelves or 'prospects' for later.
> Pile next to bed, probably 5-6 that I am in the middle of.
> ...



Bearing in mind I live in a teeny, tiny little cottage... There are books in most rooms. I'm probably at least double your "shelfage", adding to the fact that many of the shelves in the hall are actually double-stacked. Then there's pushing three decades' worth of Autosport back issues, an almost entire print run of Prix Editions (I'm only missing like 5 copies), not to mention all the stuff in the garage and on the loft (house and garage).

The only thing I don't have is a kindle.


----------



## Reynard (15 Oct 2020)

Tail End Charlie said:


> I think you can tell a lot about a person on examining the books they have in the toilet.
> Currently mine are "Invasion" - the various invasions of (and counter measures to) Britain. An encyclopedia of knots. Two maps of North Wales and Western Scotland (you can but dream huh?)



Hmm, I have an eclectic selection of sci-fi novels, cat magazines, numerous cookery books, a volume on political insults and a rather battered copy of James Clavell's "Shogun".


----------



## Oldhippy (15 Oct 2020)

I always view a kindle as cheating and somehow contributing to the demise of books.


----------



## Reynard (15 Oct 2020)

DCLane said:


> I'm going to put my 'academic' hat on for a moment having given this advice to many of my university students: get yourself back into the study routine now before it's too late. 2nd year neurosciences? It's going to get tough otherwise. This year counts for 25%/33% of your degree (if Nott'm Uni / Trent).
> 
> Concentrate on your studies young lady. The rest will sort itself out. Honestly.



Very wise advice.

What I can add, is use the cycling as the reward for doing a chunk of stuff, whether it's an assignment or writing up notes or whatever. If you use the cycling to procrastinate, then things will slide to the point where it's damn bloody hard hard to dig yourself out of the hole you've made for yourself.

Fortunately I caught my personal slide just in time. In my second year, I had lectures 9 till 6 every day except Wednesdays, plus a three and a half hour round trip commute every single day. When you're tired and you don't like the modules you're taking but that you have to (in my case dynamics and fluid mechanics), it's hard to motivate yourself, but you have to do it.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (15 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Hmm, I have an eclectic selection of sci-fi novels, cat magazines, numerous cookery books, a volume on political insults and a rather battered copy of James Clavell's "Shogun".


I'll get back to you with what I think that lot means about your character.

On second thoughts perhaps you need to see your GP! You're spending too much time in there.


----------



## mudsticks (15 Oct 2020)

Magpies said:


> Many fields are. It never ceases to amaze me how little we humans really know about ourselves and the world(s) around us.
> 
> 
> Science is a global community in a way that other things I've done in my life are not. I'm sure that the OP will have many opportunities to meet interesting people. A bit like cycling!



Let's hope so.. Last year whilst touring I cycled for a while with a Spanish woman who was hoping to come to the UK to study astro biology, who even knew that was a thing!!

Sadly it was starting to look sketchy as to that possibility with the whole brexitty uncertainty of the erasmus scheme - very annoying 



Oldhippy said:


> It is never too late to learn either. I learn new stuff every day! Even reading dusty old theories and applying a different view or idea can completely change the way we view the past and how we got to where we are now. Sadly academia still sticks rigidly to to its own disciplines and if they crossed referenced findings with each other we would learn more faster.



Oh I don't know if that's altogether true regarding academic compartmentalisation.

I've been involved in a few interdisciplinery research projects..

Mostly funded by the EU
Food policy, ecology, economics, and agroecology and water resiliance resource sustainability.

My ol pa who was a bit of a leading Prof in his field, was combining geology with archeology back in the early nineties, sadly he popped his clogs too soon to finish it all.

It's very short sighted and limiting if competition for funding leads to silo thinking 
You'd think we could by now see the benefit of interdisciplinary collaboration.

I like to combine yoga with agricultural practice. 

I call it my farmer dharma


----------



## Reynard (15 Oct 2020)

Tail End Charlie said:


> I'll get back to you with what I think that lot means about your character.
> 
> On second thoughts perhaps you need to see your GP! You're spending too much time in there.



Hmmm, well a girl needs suitable reading material for when she's having a nice soak in a hot bath with lots of scented bubbles. 

One of life's little pleasures IMHO, and how I like to unwind in the evening before heading off to bed.


----------



## RichardB (15 Oct 2020)

Oldhippy said:


> I always view a kindle as cheating and somehow contributing to the demise of books.



I thought that until some kind person bought me one. Now I rejoice in the fact that I can go on holiday with enough reading matter for ten years in a package the size of a small paperback. And I can browse Amazon and buy a book on my way to bed, and it is delivered to my Kindle before I reach the bedroom.

I buy my books roughly half in physical form and half on the Kindle, so no danger of books dying out as far as I am concerned. I wonder if there was a similar reaction to the advent of the paperback? "It will mean the demise of the proper book", etc.


----------



## Reynard (15 Oct 2020)

I've no kindle, because I've no immediate need. On the other hand, if one does a lot of travelling / commuting then it makes perfect sense.


----------



## mudsticks (15 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Hmmm, well a girl needs suitable reading material for when she's having a nice soak in a hot bath with lots of scented bubbles.
> 
> One of life's little pleasures IMHO, and how I like to unwind in the evening before heading off to bed.



Another separated at birth moment, love me a hot bath. 


I seem to have lots of mates into this cold water swimming malarkey atm. 
But you'll not often find me in the sea after September.. 



Reynard said:


> I've no kindle, because I've no immediate need. On the other hand, if one does a lot of travelling / commuting then it makes perfect sense.



I've got one, but refuse to give Ama3on any of my hard earned. 

So I'll only download the free, out of copyright books onto it. 

Feels like some kind of a win, anyway


----------



## Reynard (16 Oct 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Another separated at birth moment, love me a hot bath.
> 
> I seem to have lots of mates into this cold water swimming malarkey atm.
> But you'll not often find me in the sea after September..



Swimming... In cold water. Nope. Just nope... 

I took up fencing at school to get out of swimming lessons. Much prefer sticking swords into people. Entirely legally, of course. 

Hot baths, on the other hand... Aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...


----------



## DCBassman (16 Oct 2020)

Just to divert this thread even further, there's a site called bookbub.com that will email you a list of cheap or free e-books once a week.


----------



## screenman (16 Oct 2020)

Oldhippy said:


> I always view a kindle as cheating and somehow contributing to the demise of books.



Having poor eyesight I consider a Kindle a huge bonus.


----------



## tyred (16 Oct 2020)

I live alone but my cactus doesn't seem to mind when I go out cycling.


----------



## vickster (16 Oct 2020)

tyred said:


> I live alone but my cactus doesn't seem to mind when I go out cycling.


Maybe she’s just very good at hiding her spikyness about it


----------



## Sniper68 (16 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Hot baths, on the other hand... Aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...


The last time I had a bath was in 1997 I know this as it was after a motor bike accident and my then GF(now my wife) suggested a soak in the bath might ease my aches and pains
I hate baths.
Shower
My first priority when booking a holiday is to make sure it has a shower


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Oct 2020)

tyred said:


> I live alone but my cactus doesn't seem to mind when I go out cycling.



It probably drinks tequila and shoots up your gaff whilst you are out.


----------



## Iainj837 (16 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> Do you keep it inside your shed or garage then?


Mainly in the garage occasionally in the house as long as its clean 😁


----------



## Iainj837 (16 Oct 2020)

My fiancée doesn't mind, she prefer to stay at home.
She offen says you look after your bikes better than the car 😂😂


----------



## C R (16 Oct 2020)

Iainj837 said:


> My fiancée doesn't mind, she prefer to stay at home.
> She offen says you look after your bikes better than the car 😂😂


I look after our bikes better than I look after our cars.


----------



## Iainj837 (16 Oct 2020)

C R said:


> I look after our bikes better than I look after our cars.


Glad it's not just me then 😂😂


----------



## matticus (16 Oct 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> It probably drinks tequila and shoots up your gaff whilst you are out.


Flagged to MODs due to racist stereotyping.


----------



## mudsticks (16 Oct 2020)

C R said:


> I look after our bikes better than I look after our cars.




I probs look after my tractor, better than my bikes 

Car comes a very dismal third.. 

Cars are just a necessary (in the country) evil. 

The first two bring far more joy to life in general


----------



## oldworld (16 Oct 2020)

Oldhippy said:


> I always view a kindle as cheating and somehow contributing to the demise of books.


I used to feel the same before moving to France. It's much harder to buy English language books here and we used to rely on friends bringing them over or picking them up when in the UK for a visit.
I was given a Kindle and it's made getting something to read very easy.
I still prefer a proper book, just nicer to hold and read.
I get by with my French but it's slow going with a book.


----------



## 12boy (16 Oct 2020)

This has been an interesting thread for sure...I've learned a lot about folks whose posts I've read.
I've been riding bikes for over 60 years ad commuted seriously from 92 on when my job provided lockers and a shower until retiring in 2015.
I've read many books but mostly sci-fi and mysteries but I also enjoyed books that delve into other cultures, a few coming to mind are "The Power of One", "The Chinese Bandit", "Shogun", "Huckleberry Finn"..the list is endless. E books have been great during covid, probably read 40 without leaving the house.
I've got 5 bikes I ride semi regularly and probably that many more I don't. Not only is riding fun, but working on them is almost as good. I have probably bought dozens at garage sales, fixed them up and given them or sold them at cost to family and friends Iwho 5 have 2 10x10 storage garages which house many of them and parts, and 2 sheds I've built next to my house for the five favorites and tools and parts and other stuff. I think I'd be happy in a 1000 sq ft house with a 4000 sq ft garage.
Cycling isn't a hobby for me, it's a way of life. Keeps me sane (ish) and fairly fit for a geriatric. Other tasks permitting I try to get 20 miles in daily, although less when there is snow and ice on the roads. My wife of 42 years and I each get to spend time alone doing things the other doesn't love although there are many things we do together, too. She has stage 4 breast cancer and I find doing most of the daily work is much easier if I can recharge with a ride. We really disliked each other when a former girlfriend who was with her brother put us together so of course we began living together in a few months, then bought a condo and got married. There have been issues over the years but we learned to be partners as well as lovers. I hope I live longer than she will because I don't want her to die from cancer alone.
Good looks fade but not a good heart.
Bikes have been very good to me.


----------



## Magpies (16 Oct 2020)

I echo 12boy's sentiments. It's been interesting to learn more about the forum members whose posts I frequently encounter. I'm delighted to converse with many like-minded folk ..... some day perhaps in person, when the world returns to normality!

Little did the OP oreo_muncher realize what she had let loose in starting this thread .....


----------



## Magpies (16 Oct 2020)

12boy said:


> Bikes have been very good to me.



So sorry to hear of your travails. I can only hope that in future life is as good to you & your partner as bikes have been. Take care.


----------



## Oldhippy (16 Oct 2020)

As and when the lunacy ends a Cyclechat.net meet up at the York Rally perhaps?


----------



## mudsticks (16 Oct 2020)

Magpies said:


> I echo 12boy's sentiments. It's been interesting to learn more about the forum members whose posts I frequently encounter. I'm delighted to converse with many like-minded folk ..... some day perhaps in person, when the world returns to normality!
> 
> Little did the OP oreo_muncher realize what she had let loose in starting this thread .....



And if our OP can work her final dissertation around to being 

"A study of the relationship styles, and lifestyle habits, of Internet cyclists" 

Then we've pretty much done most of the legwork for her..


----------



## Reynard (16 Oct 2020)

mudsticks said:


> And if our OP can work her final dissertation around to being
> 
> "A study of the relationship styles, and lifestyle habits, of Internet cyclists"
> 
> Then we've pretty much done most of the legwork for her..



That we have 

The world does feel like a much better place after a bike ride. I've just come back from an hour and a half on gravel trails in the company of Max the MTB, during which I also scrumped some quince pears... 

One has already been earmarked for tonight's apple crumble. I shall likely be making membrillo with the others - to go with the large wedge of Manchego cheese that's in the fridge.

Now, I'm relaxing with a nice cup of tea and cuddles with a purry, lovey-dovey tortoiseshell cat. Who incidentally was waiting for me on the hall table when I came home.


----------



## Reynard (16 Oct 2020)

12boy said:


> This has been an interesting thread for sure...I've learned a lot about folks whose posts I've read.
> I've been riding bikes for over 60 years ad commuted seriously from 92 on when my job provided lockers and a shower until retiring in 2015.
> I've read many books but mostly sci-fi and mysteries but I also enjoyed books that delve into other cultures, a few coming to mind are "The Power of One", "The Chinese Bandit", "Shogun", "Huckleberry Finn"..the list is endless. E books have been great during covid, probably read 40 without leaving the house.
> I've got 5 bikes I ride semi regularly and probably that many more I don't. Not only is riding fun, but working on them is almost as good. I have probably bought dozens at garage sales, fixed them up and given them or sold them at cost to family and friends Iwho 5 have 2 10x10 storage garages which house many of them and parts, and 2 sheds I've built next to my house for the five favorites and tools and parts and other stuff. I think I'd be happy in a 1000 sq ft house with a 4000 sq ft garage.
> ...



Cycling is such a brilliant safety valve on one's sanity, isn't it? 

No matter how grumpy I'm feeling when I set out, I always come back grinning like a loon.

Delving into a good book is much the same.


----------



## mudsticks (16 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> That we have
> 
> The world does feel like a much better place after a bike ride. I've just come back from an hour and a half on gravel trails in the company of Max the MTB, during which I also scrumped some quince pears...
> 
> ...




There we go again.. 

Separated at birth - Mmm Manchego. 

One reason among hundreds that I love Spain. 

My kitty caught three mice, in the long grass today. 
No slacking on her part just cos its Friday. 

Two large sacks of quince from the trees here this year. 
But I'm kind of, a bit over, doing much preserving atm .. 

Excepting kimchi, of course . 

So the quince make their way to our local 'provenance and flavour is all' restaurant for them to process into all sorts of stuff - 
Membrillo, will doubtless be one such item on the menu. 

Ooops this is turning into homesteading news.. 

Time for a beer and an autumnal fire now - 

happy weekending all.


----------



## Reynard (16 Oct 2020)

mudsticks said:


> There we go again..
> 
> Separated at birth - Mmm Manchego.
> 
> ...



Mmmmm, well I'll be chutneying this weekend. I really need to do something with that crate of green tomatoes... Candied quince is lovely if you've the patience - not difficult to do, though.

My feline gifts today totalled a legless spider and a sucked butterfly.


----------



## Magpies (16 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> during which I also scrumped some quince pears...



Like these? Bumper harvest this year on my two trees! Still making membrillo .....


----------



## mudsticks (16 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Mmmmm, well I'll be chutneying this weekend. I really need to do something with that crate of green tomatoes... Candied quince is lovely if you've the patience - not difficult to do, though.
> 
> My feline gifts today totalled a legless spider and a sucked butterfly.



I've managed to pass on the last few kilos of green tomatoes to the lady up the road who is keen.

I'm mostly planning on cycling and writing this weekend -

- but nope not at the same time. 

Ps I've discovered that quince make great 'nature's own' car air fresheners - they survive quite a battering and give off a lovely aroma..


----------



## matticus (16 Oct 2020)

Oldhippy said:


> As and when the lunacy ends a Cyclechat.net meet up at the York Rally perhaps?


I think Hay-on-Wye is looking more likely.


----------



## C R (16 Oct 2020)

matticus said:


> I think Hay-on-Wye is looking more likely.


I could manage a ride to Hay easier than a ride to York.


----------



## mudsticks (16 Oct 2020)

matticus said:


> I think Hay-on-Wye is looking more likely.





C R said:


> I could manage a ride to Hay easier than a ride to York.



You have rallies?? 



Or should that be Raleighs ??


----------



## C R (16 Oct 2020)

mudsticks said:


> You have rallies??
> 
> 
> 
> Or should that be Raleighs ??


My wife has a Raleigh


----------



## Oldhippy (16 Oct 2020)

As do I.


----------



## mudsticks (16 Oct 2020)

C R said:


> My wife has a Raleigh



My first two bikes were Raleighs, very sound bikes. 

I'm struggling to remember how many other flavours since 

I guess if I was a 'proper' cyclist I'd have them all logged somewhere.


----------



## Reynard (16 Oct 2020)

Magpies said:


> Like these? Bumper harvest this year on my two trees! Still making membrillo .....
> View attachment 552807



Exactly like those! I have a tree, and while it's always laden with blossom, it never fruits... (pollinator issue, most like)

I put one in tonight's apple crumble along with two giant bramleys and two cox's orange pippin. Just so totally lush!  Especially with lashings of custard...


----------



## Reynard (16 Oct 2020)

mudsticks said:


> You have rallies??
> 
> 
> 
> Or should that be Raleighs ??



I have a Raleigh


----------



## Reynard (16 Oct 2020)

matticus said:


> I think Hay-on-Wye is looking more likely.



Euhm, if you make it somewhere in the region of Hemel Hempstead that would me much better... I *am* in deepest, darkest East Anglia after all...


----------



## Reynard (16 Oct 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Ps I've discovered that quince make great 'nature's own' car air fresheners - they survive quite a battering and give off a lovely aroma..



Likewise the Japonica quinces - if anything, they're even more fragrant... They make a good jelly when teamed with passion fruit. That's fabulous on hot buttered toast


----------



## cyberknight (16 Oct 2020)

Just got the third degree because I spent £3.50 on replacement sticky pads because my crud mk 3 fell off🤔


----------



## Reynard (16 Oct 2020)

Forgot to mention, the bit my mum likes about my cycling is that I go foraging. You spot all sorts of comestibles when you're out on the bike that you'd miss when you're driving a car... 

So far this autumn, I've had hazelnuts (not a good year for them though), apples, quince pears, meddlars, blackberries by the bucketload and pushing 25 kilos of walnuts. Umm, and three walnut saplings to boot. Thank goodness for the hybrid and the panniers!

They're starting to lift potatoes and onions around here, so there's always the good chance of a few freebies if a trailer is overfull and then hits a pothole...


----------



## TheDoctor (16 Oct 2020)

Medlars? I'm not even sure I'd recognise one.


----------



## Reynard (16 Oct 2020)

TheDoctor said:


> Medlars? I'm not even sure I'd recognise one.









They are something of an acquired taste though, and you have to blet them (let them go really squishy) prior to use. I can take them or leave them, but mum is particularly fond of them.


----------



## Iainj837 (17 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Cycling is such a brilliant safety valve on one's sanity, isn't it?
> 
> No matter how grumpy I'm feeling when I set out, I always come back grinning like a loon.


I have to agree with this 100%
T


----------



## FrankCrank (17 Oct 2020)

I ignore her unfeasibly large collection of shoes and handbags, and she does likewise for my bikes - everyone's a winner


----------



## Tail End Charlie (17 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Forgot to mention, the bit my mum likes about my cycling is that I go foraging. You spot all sorts of comestibles when you're out on the bike that you'd miss when you're driving a car...
> 
> So far this autumn, I've had hazelnuts (not a good year for them though), apples, quince pears, meddlars, blackberries by the bucketload and pushing 25 kilos of walnuts. Umm, and three walnut saplings to boot. Thank goodness for the hybrid and the panniers!
> 
> They're starting to lift potatoes and onions around here, so there's always the good chance of a few freebies if a trailer is overfull and then hits a pothole...


Collected this a couple of days ago. I had been down the road a couple of hours before and it hadn't been there, so I knew it was fresh and it was actually still warm.





I do pick up roadkill all the time, but usually throw it into the hedge as I don't like seeing it getting flatter and flatter on the road over the weeks, seems disrespectful. Badgers weigh a ton though. And I once misjudged throwing a fox over a hedge and it landed on top of the hedge, it was a right mission getting it down from there.

Yesterday I was out collecting some toadflax seeds for my field which I am trying to develop into a wildflower meadow.


----------



## mudsticks (17 Oct 2020)

On a rather dull social observation note, I have noticed that chaps are rather better at ring fencing their 'me' or 'me and my mates' time.
It's in the culture for the 'lads' to need to get out, and be active to decompress, but not so much the ladies.

And the fair share of associated spending required.

Many women still seem to think all the house / kids / elder and social care has to be seen to by them, before they get a look in for themselves -
- trouble is all that stuff is never totally 'done' and if someone else won't take some if it on ..

And then they get out of the habit of going out at all, if they ever had it.

Plus I've also noticed - in life and on t'internet that there are still many females afraid of going out by themselves due to the (vanishingly low) risk of 'stranger' danger -
- its a fear learnt by / taught to many young girls from an early age.

I've lost count of the number of women that I've had to reassure that wildcamping by oneself is far safer statistically than crossing the road.

Thankfully there now seem to be a lot more women going out doing their thing with encouragement from like minded souls, long may it continue


----------



## C R (17 Oct 2020)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Collected this a couple of days ago. I had been down the road a couple of hours before and it hadn't been there, so I knew it was fresh and it was actually still warm.
> View attachment 552873
> 
> 
> ...


What does the owner of the field over the hedge think of having roadkill dumped on their crop? Calling the council to collect the carcass might be a better option.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (17 Oct 2020)

C R said:


> What does the owner of the field over the hedge think of having roadkill dumped on their crop? Calling the council to collect the carcass might be a better option.


Give me some credit. I usually throw into the hedge, so in effect, it's at the side of the road, just not on the road. The council wouldn't be in the slightest bit interested in collecting carcasses of hedgehogs, squirrels and the like. The fox I mentioned was thrown over a hedge into some scrubland.


----------



## Reynard (17 Oct 2020)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Collected this a couple of days ago. I had been down the road a couple of hours before and it hadn't been there, so I knew it was fresh and it was actually still warm.
> View attachment 552873
> 
> 
> ...



I'm rather assuming that went into the crock pot with a glug of red wine, some onions, garlic, carrot, celery, bay and a few juniper berries...


----------



## RichardB (17 Oct 2020)

Oldhippy said:


> As do I.



And me


----------



## mudsticks (17 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> I'm rather assuming that went into the crock pot with a glug of red wine, some onions, garlic, carrot, celery, bay and a few juniper berries...



Dargnabit, you've made me hungry now 

It can't be my turn to cook, _just yet. _


----------



## Reynard (17 Oct 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Dargnabit, you've made me hungry now
> 
> It can't be my turn to cook, _just yet. _



I can trebuchet over some normandy-style slow-cooked pork, mashed potato, apple sauce and braised red cabbage if you want...


----------



## snorri (17 Oct 2020)

Musings on a dull Saturday in relation to cycling and significant others.
I stopped to offer assistance to a cyclist with a broken down bike at the roadside this afternoon. He politely thanked me for stopping and said he had called his wife and she would be along very soon. As I got back on my way I realised this had been the response on two previous occasions when I'd offered assistance. This caused my thoughts to wander, as a single guy with no 'phone, it made me wonder if I should be cycling beyond walking distance from home. If I'd had a wife and 'phone, would she have come to my rescue that time I was immobilised with a front axle problem in an unpronouncable village in the Czech Republic some three weeks into a tour with no particular destination in mind? Or perhaps more importantly would I ever have been cycling in the Czech Rep if I'd had a wife?
Aye, it makes you wonder.


----------



## mudsticks (17 Oct 2020)

snorri said:


> Musings on a dull Saturday in relation to cycling and significant others.
> I stopped to offer assistance to a cyclist with a broken down bike at the roadside this afternoon. He politely thanked me for stopping and said he had called his wife and she would be along very soon. As I got back on my way I realised this had been the response on two previous occasions when I'd offered assistance. This caused my thoughts to wander, as a single guy with no 'phone, it made me wonder if I should be cycling beyond walking distance from home. If I'd had a wife and 'phone, would she have come to my rescue that time I was immobilised with a front axle problem in an unpronouncable village in the Czech Republic some three weeks into a tour with no particular destination in mind? Or perhaps more importantly would I ever have been cycling in the Czech Rep if I'd had a wife?
> Aye, it makes you wonder.



I think on the whole, you'll be OK. 

I dont have 'a wife' yet still seem to cope OK in these situations, however far from home. 

A modicum of mechanical skill, ingenuity, and even the neck to ask for help occasionally, has carried me through many a situation whilst on the 'open road'. 

Perhaps, having 'a wife' makes one go a bit soft... 



Reynard said:


> I can trebuchet over some normandy-style slow-cooked pork, mashed potato, apple sauce and braised red cabbage if you want...



Thank you 

I got hungry first, so it was mixed roasted veg, a medley of kale, Angus chipolatas, and onion gravy 

Just room for a couple of squares of dark chocolate now.. 
You know the stuff with the freeze dried raspberries contained therein.


----------



## Reynard (17 Oct 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Thank you
> 
> I got hungry first, so it was mixed roasted veg, a medley of kale, Angus chipolatas, and onion gravy
> 
> ...



Mmmm, that sounds good.

Sorry about the delay, I was listening to the football on the radio. My team lost, hey ho...

Oh, and I took the hybrid today, rather than the MTB, and scrumped a pannier-full of quinces. Yesterday I was out on the MTB and had to resort to sticking them down the front of my jacket...


----------



## mudsticks (17 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Mmmm, that sounds good.
> 
> Sorry about the delay, I was listening to the football on the radio. My team lost, hey ho...
> 
> Oh, and I took the hybrid today, rather than the MTB, and scrumped a pannier-full of quinces. Yesterday I was out on the MTB and had to resort to sticking them down the front of my jacket...



Sounds good.

Edit, apart from the sporting dissapointment... 

Oh no they lost !? !? 

OK - somewhat feigned concern 

I'm invited out to roast dinner with #1 son tomorrow.

A just perfect appetiser of a 12 mile country ride to get there.

Happy Sundays


----------



## Reynard (17 Oct 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> Edit, apart from the sporting dissapointment...
> 
> ...



One of our few "not separated at birth" moments 

Love my sports.  But if everyone was the same, yadda, yadda, yadda...

And yup, that ride'll definitely get you in the mood for a good nosh-up


----------



## mudsticks (17 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> One of our few "not separated at birth" moments
> 
> Love my sports.  But if everyone was the same, yadda, yadda, yadda...
> 
> And yup, that ride'll definitely get you in the mood for a good nosh-up



Indeed so. 


And given my long list of enthusiasms, I'm not sure I'd have time for sport as well 

Although 'pparently 'our' local team triumphed on the international stage today.. 

Huzzah..!!! 
Or whatever it is you say


----------



## Reynard (17 Oct 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Indeed so.
> 
> 
> And given my long list of enthusiasms, I'm not sure I'd have time for sport as well
> ...



I dunno... Don't watch men playing with funny-shaped balls...


----------



## mudsticks (17 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> I dunno... Don't watch men playing with funny-shaped balls...



OK - Sound advice there @Reynard 
I'm not going to argue with that. 

Sweet 'sport free' dreams


----------



## Sniper68 (18 Oct 2020)

My wife is currently not happy that it appears I'm setting up the spare bedroom as a winter home gym/training room😠
I'm sure I mentioned it..........


----------



## Reynard (18 Oct 2020)

mudsticks said:


> OK - Sound advice there @Reynard
> I'm not going to argue with that.
> 
> Sweet 'sport free' dreams



Nunnight, sleep tight xxx


----------



## DCBassman (18 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> I can trebuchet over some normandy-style slow-cooked pork, mashed potato, apple sauce and braised red cabbage if you want...


ICBM - InterCounty Ballistic Meals!


----------



## Johnsco (18 Oct 2020)

It was my partner who encouraged me: "WHY DON'T YOU GET YOUR OLD BIKE GOING ?"
Easier said than done.
My 1960s Carlton was in a terrible state having sat neglected in the garage for over 30 years, having been trashed by my mate who'd borrowed it and pretty-much wrecked it.
During the lock-down, I did just what she said ..... I fettled-up my old Carlton .... A lot of work.
Since then I've rediscovered the joy of cycling.
My partner is a cyclist also.
No problem keeping bicycle in house.
Mine stands beside hers.
Any serious work gets done in my work-shop ---- The cellar.


----------



## mudsticks (18 Oct 2020)

DCBassman said:


> ICBM - InterCounty Ballistic Meals!



Could be another interesting income stream to investigate. 

Never mind organic veg-boxes. 

Look out for "Veg-bombs"


----------



## Scott addict (18 Oct 2020)

vickster said:


> WTF> You mean the ones showing a couple with some wrinkly old grumpy bloke and his long suffering partner


I'm 61 are you guys younger than me? My wife thinks I do too much for my age,50 mile rides etc and she thinks i spend too much on cycling,just bought my third bike on Friday haha.


----------



## Reynard (18 Oct 2020)

DCBassman said:


> ICBM - InterCounty Ballistic Meals!



Genius!!! Tonight's menu is jacket potato, chilli beans and cheese, followed by apple and quince crumble.


----------



## Reynard (18 Oct 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Could be another interesting income stream to investigate.
> 
> Never mind organic veg-boxes.
> 
> Look out for "Veg-bombs"



I wouldn't say no - if you can develop the range to hit East Cambridgeshire. 

P.S. Thanks to a heads up from a friend, I've discovered the excellent wares of a chap in the village who sells organic veg by the roadside.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> I wouldn't say no - if you can develop the range to hit East Cambridgeshire.
> 
> P.S. Thanks to a heads up from a friend, I've discovered the excellent wares of a chap in the village who sells organic veg by the roadside.



Problem is, the Shard could be taken out by a barrage of onions.


----------



## Reynard (18 Oct 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Problem is, the Shard could be taken out by a barrage of onions.



If @mudsticks gets the trajectory right, the Shard doesn't come into play.

On the other hand, if she gets it wrong, you just might have a point...


----------



## mudsticks (18 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> If @mudsticks gets the trajectory right, the Shard doesn't come into play.
> 
> On the other hand, if she gets it wrong, you just might have a point...



Or less of a point,

in the case of the shard 

I think on reflection I'll just stick with supplying local veg to. local folks. 

Although, if I had any, firing rotten cabbages at Westminster would highly tempting right now


----------



## Reynard (18 Oct 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Or less of a point,
> 
> in the case of the shard
> 
> ...



I'll see your rotting cabbages and raise you several tens of tonnes of rotting cow poo... 

The pong is so bad, that I have to hold my nose as I cycle past.


----------



## mudsticks (18 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> I'll see your rotting cabbages and raise you several tens of tonnes of rotting cow poo...
> 
> The pong is so bad, that I have to hold my nose as I cycle past.



Well our OP must be feeling very thsnkful right now, at least she doesn't have us two as neighbours 

There's always something to be grateful for if you look hard enough 😊


----------



## Reynard (18 Oct 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Well our OP must be feeling very thsnkful right now, at least she doesn't have us two as neighbours



I dunno...  I think you and I would make good neighbours. 



> There's always something to be grateful for if you look hard enough 😊



Indeed, that there is...  Thanks heavens for small mercies and all that.


----------



## mudsticks (18 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> I dunno...  I think you and I would make good neighbours.
> 
> Indeed, that there is...  Thanks heavens for small mercies and all that.



Well perhaps  but I'm not sure I'd want to get caught in the fragrant cross-fire


----------



## Reynard (18 Oct 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Well perhaps  but I'm not sure I'd want to get caught in the fragrant cross-fire



Maybe not... 

Anyways, time to go feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## mudsticks (18 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Maybe not...
> 
> Anyways, time to go feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.




Yup livestock first - always. 

Chickens are in ..


----------



## Johnsco (18 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Genius!!! Tonight's menu is jacket potato, chilli beans and cheese, followed by apple and quince crumble.


Apple and quince crumble .... You're my friend forever.
We've just made apple and quince jam .... Lovely !
The quinces are fiddly to peel and core - But well-worth the effort.
I'm 73, by the way .... Didn't rediscover the joy of cycling until lock-down March/April/May of this year when Mrs J. persuaded me to fettle-up my old bike.


----------



## Reynard (18 Oct 2020)

Johnsco said:


> Apple and quince crumble .... You're my friend forever.
> We've just made apple and quince jam .... Lovely !
> The quinces are fiddly to peel and core - But well-worth the effort.
> I'm 73, by the way .... Didn't rediscover the joy of cycling until lock-down March/April/May of this year when Mrs J. persuaded me to fettle-up my old bike.



I'm a mere spring chicken of 45... 

Have earmarked some apples and quinces for a batch of chutney. That'll be nice with a good chunk of ginger put in as well...


----------



## Ripple (19 Oct 2020)

I'll ask my significant other what she thinks about it ... Hang on ...

_(Looks at the mirror)_

She says "No problem, my dear, have as many bikes as you want, ride wherever you want and spend as much money as you want".
I love myself.


----------



## rivers (19 Oct 2020)

For those of you who like books, get yourself down to Bookbarn International on the outskirts of Bristol/Bath. Largest second hand bookstore in Europe


----------



## Reynard (19 Oct 2020)

rivers said:


> For those of you who like books, get yourself down to Bookbarn International on the outskirts of Bristol/Bath. Largest second hand bookstore in Europe



That would not be a good idea... 

Makes me glad I live somewhat east of there.


----------



## rivers (19 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> That would not be a good idea...
> 
> Makes me glad I live somewhat east of there.


 Everything (besides the rare book collection) used to be £1. Gone up to £3.49 now


----------



## Oldhippy (19 Oct 2020)

Baggins in Rochester Kent is pretty awesome as well. Massive selection of books you didn't know you needed until you saw them!


----------



## Reynard (19 Oct 2020)

Oldhippy said:


> Baggins in Rochester Kent is pretty awesome as well. Massive selection of books you didn't know you needed until you saw them!



Don't do this to me!!!


----------



## Oldhippy (19 Oct 2020)

Three floors no less!


----------



## Reynard (19 Oct 2020)

I remember many an hour spent happily rooting around the stacks in the old Foyles on Charing Cross Road back in the day. I found many an OOP gem on their shelves, most memorably a 1991 F3000 yearbook which only had a tiny print run.

Their new shop is a right turnoff.


----------



## Oldhippy (19 Oct 2020)

Fouled, I remember saying to the then Mrs Me that I wanted to live there!


----------



## Oldhippy (19 Oct 2020)

Foyles, bloody spellchecker!


----------



## C R (19 Oct 2020)

rivers said:


> Everything (besides the rare book collection) used to be £1. Gone up to £3.49 now


Stop tempting me


----------



## Reynard (19 Oct 2020)

Oldhippy said:


> Fouled, I remember saying to the then Mrs Me that I wanted to live there!



As mentioned upthread, I also spent rather a lot of time during my engineering undergrad at Chaters Motoring Booksellers in Isleworth. They used to have a whole cellar full of magazine back issues at 50p a pop. I may have bought a few over the years...


----------



## Oldhippy (19 Oct 2020)

I found a wonderful book explaining how to read Cuniform, still have it and still learning.


----------



## Oldhippy (19 Oct 2020)

The bugger was I worked at the Marquee round the corner and had to pass it every day.


----------



## Reynard (19 Oct 2020)

Oldhippy said:


> The bugger was I worked at the Marquee round the corner and had to pass it every day.



Oh, the temptation!!!


----------



## Oldhippy (19 Oct 2020)

Music, Foyles, Chinatown for food, captive audience and I stood no chance!


----------



## Reynard (19 Oct 2020)

Oldhippy said:


> Music, Foyles, Chinatown for food, captive audience and I stood no chance!



Fortunately, I was reigned in somewhat by a paltry student budget. Otherwise it could've been much worse...


----------



## Oldhippy (19 Oct 2020)

As was I but I had a huge wish list. Their tiny lift was rubbish though!


----------



## Reynard (19 Oct 2020)

Oldhippy said:


> As was I but I had a huge wish list. Their tiny lift was rubbish though!



The motorsport section was on the first floor, so never bothered with the lift. The stairs were also a bit pokey, though...


----------



## DCLane (19 Oct 2020)

I once went to Barter Books in Alnwick whilst on holiday in Northumberland - another massive second-hand bookshop. Turns out my Dad had been there a couple of days before and spent a fortune on a signed 1st edition 1st print Biggles book. 

These days it's worth about 10% of what he paid


----------



## Oldhippy (19 Oct 2020)

I always wondered if books find people and not the other way round.


----------



## Reynard (20 Oct 2020)

Oldhippy said:


> I always wondered if books find people and not the other way round.



Maybe...


----------



## mudsticks (20 Oct 2020)

Oldhippy said:


> I always wondered if books find people and not the other way round.



I'm pretty sure that it's people that are the ones in possession of greater mobility, and opposible thumbs - in the main. 

Although I quite like the defence of. 

"Oh, I have no idea where they all came from, they must have crept in through an open window, when I was out" 

If challenged over a surfeit of books.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Oct 2020)

Hmmm......this thread seems to have moved on since I last posted. 😀

Back to the topic. Mrs P is happy for me to buy a new bike. Answers the question for me - in both senses.


----------



## Reynard (20 Oct 2020)

mudsticks said:


> I'm pretty sure that it's people that are the ones in possession of greater mobility, and opposible thumbs - in the main.
> 
> Although I quite like the defence of.
> 
> ...



I usually blame the cats... 

Sometimes I reckon those two furry girls have far more brains than they're letting on...


----------



## mustang1 (20 Oct 2020)

If any significant other is against a cycling hobby then they should no longer be significant.


----------



## mudsticks (21 Oct 2020)

mustang1 said:


> If any significant other is against a cycling hobby then they should no longer be significant.



Yup, so long as any SO gets an equal amount of spare time, encouragement, and resources for their 'hobby' i don't see the problem ..

Oh_ and_ with the proviso that all parties are pulling their fair share of the weight on the other bits and pieces of day to day domestic and relationship maintenance, and input ongoing, that's needed.

Nope, I don't see why there should be _any_ objections at all


----------



## John482 (14 Dec 2020)

I'm single but my siblings don't really do anything physical. I'm the only one who is into stuff like that. No one says much about it or even much cares. I'm the only one who isn't fat is about it.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (14 Dec 2020)

I think my wife thinks it is just a hobby and it is good for a man to have a hobby - because it stops me talking when she is watching constant news programmes all day!

We were talking about some person on the telly who had been found out having an affair - I commented about how difficult it would be to get away to see 'the other woman' - (other genders are available).
She commented - he could have just said he was going for a bike ride??

hmmmm

anyway - why would you only see 'her' in dry weather - but then I answered that myself quite quickly


----------



## 12boy (14 Dec 2020)

Erma Bombeck once said something like " I've often thought about having an affair but I realized I have neither the time or the underwear for it." Fortunately for my 60 year affair with bikes, I found I don't need underwear.


----------



## Johnsco (14 Dec 2020)

I've sometimes wondered, when I say "I'm off for a bike-ride", does she believe me ?
Perhaps the more valid question is - Does she much-care ?
It was actually my partner who suggested that I fettled up my old bike (It hadn't run for over 30 years).
I suppose I could ask the question the other way round .... ??


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (14 Dec 2020)

I wonder how many spouses sneak a check on Strava on occasion

or do they just realise that, for their other half, a choice between their new bike and an 18 year old blond nymphomaniac nurse is only going to go one way

the above comment only really works on a cycling forum


----------



## raleighnut (14 Dec 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I wonder how many spouses sneak a check on Strava on occasion
> 
> or do they just realise that, for their other half, a choice between their new bike and an 18 year old blond nymphomaniac nurse is only going to go one way
> 
> the above comment only really works on a cycling forum


Depends if she rides a bike I suppose.


----------

